# Do/will u look/feel more attractive with long hair?



## IMFOCSD (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi ladies 

I hope this topic has not been talked about recently but if it has.... 4 give me. I was styling my hair the other day and realized that the more my hair grows the more attractive I look. My hair is only SL but I love it and can't wait to reach greater lengths. 

Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Aug 17, 2007)

Well my hair isn't long now. When I weave weaves I feel like it fits my rounder face much better. I don't look too good with short hair. But though I look attractive, I don't necessarily feel more attractive. I think that comes from within. I need to work on that, and my hair length probably won't change it.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 17, 2007)

I definitely think I look more attractive with longer hair. I cut my hair neck length when I was in junior high and um, never again!

This is incredibly shallow but having longer hair also raises my confidence level. Since most black women have short hair, it sets me apart and makes me feel special.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 17, 2007)

redRiot said:


> Well my hair isn't long now. When I weave weaves I feel like it fits my rounder face much better. I don't look too good with short hair. But though I look attractive, I don't necessarily feel more attractive. I think that comes from within. I need to work on that, and my hair length probably won't change it.



I look attractive with short hair but as my hair grows longer I look more attractive and that is only because my head/face is long and my forehead is kinda out there too...lol. I too need to work on realizing that "beauty comes from within."


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 17, 2007)

MizAvalon said:


> I definitely think I look more attractive with longer hair. I cut my hair neck length when I was in junior high and um, never again!
> 
> * This is incredibly shallow but having longer hair also raises my confidence level. Since most black women have short hair, it sets me apart and makes me feel special.*



I totally agree with this. My hair is only SL but I love it.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 17, 2007)

sweetcoco said:


> I totally agree with this. My hair is only SL but I love it.


 
Girl, it only gets better!(Or worse, depending on how bad being shallow about your hair is!  )


----------



## sowhut (Aug 17, 2007)

I think that i look the most attractive with medium length hair (shoulder length to above apl) But I* feel* more attractive with longer hair. (and i love long hair on most people).


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 17, 2007)

I used to think that long hair was an ugly woman's crutch.  "She wouldn't be pretty if she didn't have that long hair."  I would never say that about someone's pretty eyes or pretty, clear skin.  Then I realized that pretty, long hair is like any other attractive facial feature.  That being said, I won't be cutting my hair again.  After that last stretch and touch-up, I love how cute I think I am with longer hair.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 17, 2007)

MizAvalon said:


> I definitely think I look more attractive with longer hair. I cut my hair neck length when I was in junior high and um, never again!
> 
> This is incredibly shallow but having longer hair also raises my confidence level.* Since most black women have short hair, it sets me apart and makes me feel special.*


 
I can agree with that statement, although my hair isn't long by LHCF standards, I get lots of compliments. Even just having healthy hair and naturally shiny hair makes me feel exceptionally fab and special.


----------



## Egyptjones (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I look better with longer hair. I once cut my hair into the infamouse Halle Berry cut and saw a full body pic of myself and looked as if someone shrunk my head.
Besides, you can use all kinds of hair doo-dads in longer hair!


----------



## BrockStar (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I may have agreed before, but ever since I BC'ed and started wearing my hair natural, I have gotten 10 million times more compliments than I ever did with my much longer, relaxed hair...I used to think I wouldn't look cute with shorter hair and that it wouldn't fit my face, but once I did it...I felt gorgeous:Rose:...even without the compliments from everyone else...so I would have to disagree...I want my hair to be big and curly, but that's totally superficial...however the way I feel? Beautiful with my lil short, natural 'do


----------



## curlycraze (Aug 17, 2007)

sweetcoco said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope this topic has not been talked about recently but if it has.... 4 give me. I was styling my hair the other day and realized that the more my hair grows the more attractive I look. My hair is only SL but I love it and can't wait to reach greater lengths.
> 
> Am I the only one who feels this way?


 
I have worn my hair very short (1/4 an inch) and I felt attractive. My hair is now the longest it has ever been (APL) and I think it feels...much sexier.Lol!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Aug 17, 2007)

Dayjoy said:


> I used to think that long hair was an ugly woman's crutch.  *"She wouldn't be pretty if she didn't have that long hair."*  I would never say that about someone's pretty eyes or pretty, clear skin.  Then I realized that pretty, long hair is like any other attractive facial feature.  That being said, I won't be cutting my hair again.  After that last stretch and touch-up, I love how cute I think I am with longer hair.


That was you who said that??!! 
Seriously, I actually overheard someone say that about me many years ago. At the time it sounded so cruel, but I got over it.


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had the Halle Berry pixie cut and I received many compliments, however I didn't feel attractive with short hair.. Right now my hair is about 3/4"-1" to APL and I feel and to me look so much better with longer hair.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2007)

I feel much more attractive, and I certainly get more attention. However, there is a rather annoying side effect: people ask me "what I am" when I wear my hair out. erplexed


----------



## Glitter (Aug 17, 2007)

Personally, I love short hair!!! I'm such a fake supermodel, I think it makes me look fierce and haute couture.

However, I must accept the fact that whenever I wear a long wig to costume parties, I get TONS of compliments. I never get any with my shorter hair. I'm growing out my hair so I can look the best I can.


----------



## Naturallong81 (Aug 17, 2007)

i like how longer hair frames my face.  i gotta big head and love my big hair.  I cut my hair short above my ear and i gotta say i love the style but i dindt like how it grew out.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 17, 2007)

Cool, I'm not alone....I love long hair!


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 17, 2007)

I love he way I look when I have long hair.  It makes me feel more attractive, too.

I don't have long hair now, but when my hair was APL (before the matted weave incident ) I just felt and looked prettier, IMO.

My BF told me that my real hair suits me. Basically he said that he like when I have my own hair out short or long, over braids and weaves.

I agree with him.  I seem to get more attention from the random mens when my hair own is out - short or long.  I think because my hair has more like - it moves, bounces, blows in the wind, etc.

I must say though, I have been cute with my current braids in -


----------



## fanofau1977 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thought I was the only person that felt this way. I wore short hair for a long time and got many nice compliments but i always felt I was more attractive with longer hair. I have a big head like Oprah   so long hair, to me, makes me more attractive.


----------



## caliber38 (Aug 17, 2007)

I definately feel more attractive with long hair but its probably just in my head that i would actually look any different b/c my hair is BSL now. The issue is that i've spent my whole life longing to have hair that is waistlength or longer if possible for me . Its kinda sad but i've always felt like " no one can tell me sh%t when i have hair like that". Hopefully i can finally find out what life is like on the other side.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I look very attractive with longer hair. I feel sexy and I feel more confident. Seem like whenever I had a long weave men were stumbling over themselves trying to help me do this or that Hmmm. I need to rethink not getting a weave after all.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 17, 2007)

Trudy said:


> I think I look very attractive with longer hair. I feel sexy and I feel more confident. Seem like whenever I had a long weave men were stumbling over themselves trying to help me do this or that Hmmm. I need to rethink not getting a weave after all.




  I was thinking of getting one, too.


----------



## ChoKitty (Aug 17, 2007)

I think I look better, and I feel I look better with long hair. I cut it short once, and never again. I looked like a boy..I'm already not a very attractive girl and short hair really does make it worse.


----------



## Iansan (Aug 17, 2007)

I get the most compliments when my hair is full shoulder length to APL.  I personally feel better when my hair is BSL or below.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I _feel_ more attractive with long hair but many people say that I look _best_ when my hair is short and funky...I think that I _look _more attractive with longer hair as well.


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been flat out told that I look better with longer hair

I have to admit that I do feel more confident and get more compilments when I have longer hair period...natural or straightened.


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a big round head ... with a Sade forehead to boot.  So I definitely look better with longer hair.  It's all about big hair with me.


----------



## kismettt (Aug 17, 2007)

when i was younger (12-13) I had long hair & I thought I was the cutest thing ever. I cut it all off when I was 13 and I thought I was so ugly.  Now, looking back, I still think I was not so cute with super short (Halle Berry) hair, but I wasn't that cute with long hair either. To be honest, my face was not all of that at that age so length really was my crutch. 

I feel more attractive with long hair mainly because I recieved more compliments with it long.  My hair is SL & I think I'm ok, but I do want it longer. My face doesn't fit the straight & bumped long hair look, but it doesn't fit the short and sassy look either.  As I grow out my hair, I'm going to be more creative to find which length & style fits my face shape/structure best


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 17, 2007)

I know I look better with longer hair because I have big head. Some of ya'll are saying you have big heads ya'll haven't seen mine. lol. I'll feel super confident once I get thick APL hair.


----------



## PinkSkates (Aug 17, 2007)

I definitely feel and look prettier with longer hair. When I had short hair, my brother told me I looked like a cute little boy!


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 18, 2007)

I felt cute and whimsical with short hair. It reminds me of when I was younger too b/c I wore my natural hair in short braids through alot of highschool and the beginning of college. But with long straight hair I feel sexy and glamorous - and I think this is a result of how people react to me with one versus the other. When I had to chop my hair earlier this summer I cried b/c I felt like I was taking a step backwards - wearing my hair long was part of my evolution in going from child to "adult"


----------



## meaganita (Aug 18, 2007)

Egyptjones said:


> I think I look better with longer hair. *I once cut my hair into the infamouse Halle Berry cut and saw a full body pic of myself and looked as if someone shrunk my head.*
> Besides, you can use all kinds of hair doo-dads in longer hair!


My head is little too! Plus, I'm so tall that it makes my head look even smaller; so a short hair cut is a def nono for me!


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 18, 2007)

I think I feel and look better with longer hair.  Not sure if that is vanity it is just what I like and what I think I look better with.


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Aug 18, 2007)

caliber38 said:


> I definately feel more attractive with long hair but its probably just in my head that i would actually look any different b/c my hair is BSL now. The issue is that i've spent my whole life longing to have hair that is waistlength or longer if possible for me . Its kinda sad but i've always felt like " no one can tell me sh%t when i have hair like that". Hopefully i can finally find out what life is like on the other side.



Lol @ no one being able to tell you ish.  I feel the same way!  However I am going to do my best to avoid the cocky attitude that can come with longer hair...

Even though I am cocky without it! LMAO.

"Patience & Humility"


----------



## Leshia (Aug 18, 2007)

I was quite nervous about sporting a TWA but I've _always_ been told I looked good with short hair.  Now that it's growing out, I feel sassy and trendy because it's so curly and blonde.  I can't wait to have a wildchild fro that's blonde -- yummy for me.  I'm not really attached to my hair, so I've cut it many, many times and never do I feel any less attractive.  
Now, if I've got a bunch of zits on my face, that's a different story.  But...um....that's a whole other thread, man...


----------



## Energee (Aug 18, 2007)

I wore my hair very short for years and loved it. Refused to grow it out lol. I felt attractive with it. It was fun hair.  After a while I grew tired of it and decided to let it grow. My hair is only full shoulder length now but I like it  'longer' as well. I'm not sure how BSL hair will look on me. I know that longer hair can sometimes overwhelm some people and they actually look better with short hair (Fredericka Whitfield comes to mind here..she looks fab with short hair--longer makes her look older IMO).

I'm a little older--late 30's--so I wanted a change. My husband loved my hair short but he's liking that I letting it grow now too . 

I agree with the person who stated that feeling attractive has to come from the inside.  We can spend time growing all of this hair and fall ill tomorrow and lose it. So you can't place how you feel about yourself in the 'hair length' basket.


----------



## vandidix (Aug 18, 2007)

Funny you should ask this.  I was just saying to mu DH last night that now that I've reached one of my hair goals (full shoulder length on both sides, about an inch longer in the back, approaching APL, and thickening), I'm feeling unimpressed.  This it the longest and thickest my hair has been for as long and I can remember.  According to my former stylist, I have a small head , so IDK if it's too much hair for my little head, if I need another style, or if as it gets longer I'll learn to like it more.  But for now, I think I look best with it just pulled back into a ponytail or bun!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 18, 2007)

vandidix said:


> Funny you should ask this.  I was just saying to mu DH last night that now that I've reached one of my hair goals (full shoulder length on both sides, about an inch longer in the back, approaching APL, and thickening), I'm feeling unimpressed.  This it the longest and thickest my hair has been for as long and I can remember.  According to my former stylist, I have a small head , so IDK if it's too much hair for my little head, if I need another style, or if as it gets longer I'll learn to like it more.  *But for now, I think I look best with it just pulled back into a ponytail or bun!*



I also like wearing ponytails now days especially since my ponytail hangs down...lol.... my carosus are coming in handy more and more.


----------



## Energee (Aug 18, 2007)

sweetcoco said:


> I also like wearing ponytails now days especially since my ponytail hangs down...lol.... my carosus are coming in handy more and more.



Me too! I love being able to bun and do updos now. They are protective and cute at the same time.  You don't get much versatility with short hair. That's what I stated to hate about the short style I had the most over time. It was just the same all the time..year after year. Now I can be more creative and I'm sure it will only get better as it grows even longer.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Aug 18, 2007)

I feel more attractive with a nicely shaped haircut. I feel attractive with longer hair too, but their is something about about a nice face framing bob with long bangs that looks great on me



ETA:
Spin-off idea!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 18, 2007)

Energee said:


> Me too! I love being able to bun and do updos now. They are protective and cute at the same time.  You don't get much versatility with short hair. That's what I stated to hate about the short style I had the most over time. It was just the same all the time..year after year. Now I can be more creative and I'm sure it will only get better as it grows even longer.



 Yup, yup I agree!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 18, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:


> I feel more attractive with a nicely shaped haircut. I feel attractive with longer hair too, but their is something about about a nice face framing bob with long bangs that looks great on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too love a nice healthy, face framing bob which is what I started off with and had been sporting for a loooong time and now it is time for a change.


----------



## thefineprint (Aug 18, 2007)

I personally feel like I look better with long hair.  Big-chopping and wearing loose natural hair was a bit hard because even though it was healthy and growing, I never could SEE the length that I had.  I'm in love with my hair now that it is loced though and I look forward to having long locs flowing down my back!


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 18, 2007)

When I was younger with a slammin' figure (36-24-36) I felt and looked sexy no matter what the length of my hair was. It wasn't til after I had my baby and lost my "slammin figure"  when I started feeling like I would be sexy again "if only my hair were longer"


----------



## Tracy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm actually much prettier with shorter hair.
I only feel like longer hair makes me more attractive, but the truth is it doesn't.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Aug 18, 2007)

I would feel more attractive when my hair gets longer, because I feel it will enhance my looks.  And also it would compliment my face shape.


----------



## Missi (Aug 18, 2007)

*I do look more attractive: here's my little hair model (olivia): she's the one in my Chinese Bun Videos: she has MidBack Length Hair: and our pic shows in the middle that the hair could belong to either one of us: and looking at it on me: looks nice: i would look so much better w/ hair like that.*


----------



## darkempress (Aug 18, 2007)

*THIS IS THE ONE THING I THOUGHT ABOUT ALOT BEFORE I BC'ED...HOW I WOULD LOOK WITH MY HAIR BEING SO SHORT. AND NOW THAT I'VE DONE MY BC I FEEL FINE, BUT I DO THINK HAVING MY HAIR LONGER WOULD MAKE ME FEEL MORE ATTRACTIVE. SO I DEF THINK WHEN MY HAIR GROWS LONGER I'LL FEEL MORE ATTRACITVE. OTHER'S HAVE TOLD ME I LOOK GOOD WITH IT, AND THAT HELPS  TO BOOST ME UP *


----------



## silvergirl (Aug 18, 2007)

yup. its 100% fact that i look better with long hair, i wont be wearing it out till it grows longer, on the plus side keeping it up has made it grow longer quicker.


----------



## Hidden_Angel (Aug 18, 2007)

I feel attactive regradless of what hair style i wear


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Aug 18, 2007)

The longer my hair gets, the more attractive I feel and look.  I think most women look better with longer hair.  A bonus is that my husband is love my length.


----------



## smuice (Aug 18, 2007)

I think I look good with long and short hair...but I prefer longer hair especially when your trying to be sexy... with your so and you can have that _*let down your hair moment*_!! lol


----------



## meia (Aug 18, 2007)

My hair isn't as long as it could be at the current moment but I can't complain. I've weened myself off of heat (haven't used in almost 9 months), relaxer (about year and a half now), and unnatural products which is great. I know and think I look more attractive with longer hair. I think its always been a dream of mine to have waistlength hair- the natural part was more of a recent turn of events.

I think the confidence that one has when their hair is long is unmistakable. And I love feeling something swinging on my arms, mid to lower back and everything... i think it just conjures the idea of sexiness through and through.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Aug 18, 2007)

When I had long hair I did feel more attractive..and I wasn't even caring for it like I should have been.

With the knowledge that I have now on hair care, I think that my hair could look even better than what it once did. 

But really, if my hair looks good and is healthy at ANY length..I feel attractive..it's all about having a 'together' look..a polished look, I guess...regardless of length


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 18, 2007)

I feel more attractive with longer hair.  I am happy when I see that it has grown prior to where I was a few months ago, or compared to last year for instance.

But the hair has to be HEALTHY.  If it was just long and dry and/or damaged/brittle, I wouldn't feel much of a difference just because it was longer.


----------



## sareca (Aug 18, 2007)

I get more compliments when I WnG, which don't look long at all.  I prefer long hair on me.


----------



## Nature'sWay (Aug 18, 2007)

I think that I would look much better with longer hair that is straight. I did the BC to go natural and it was just too time consuming for my schedule so I relaxed again. I did not feel very attractive with very short natural hair. People asked me why I cut my hair and one of my family members told me that I looked like a boy and said that she knew that I could look alot better than I did. I thought that I looked cute and I was proud to be sporting my TWA. My hair has pretty much grown back from my experiment and plan to grow long relaxed hair. Next time I go natural if I choose to do so; I think that I will wait until I grow about six inches before BCing.


----------



## tsturnbu (Aug 18, 2007)

absolutely!


----------



## mzcris (Aug 18, 2007)

I use to wear my hair short for many many years...but when I decided to grow my hair...I noticed that I look more attractive with longer hair!  I prefer longer hair over shorter hair on me...plus my husband loves the way longer hair looks on me.  Although it is more work for me...it is worth it!


----------



## Zsazsa6275 (Aug 18, 2007)

I really feel cuter with longer hair.  I've had long hair most of my life.  My hair stylist once had to cut my hair (it was a hot mess at the time) to my shoulders, which was short to me.  I still thought I was cute.   But I don't ever see myself cutting my hair short again.  Anything too short (above chin length) I think will be too much.  I have strong features and a big head so that's too much to me to even consider.


----------



## hadhari (Aug 19, 2007)

I feel more attractive with long hair. I guess it makes me feel feminine and sexy..... Plus its easier to style on lazy days.  I love being able to wear it back or up whether it's curly or straightened.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Aug 19, 2007)

hmmm.. when my hair was a chin length/neck length bob,but flippy i got loads of compliments and a lot of male attention. When it was the same length but stick straight... i was the red headed step child lol (no offense to red heads ) I personally have had many thoughts about cutting it back to this length but more edgy like an asymmetrical bob ( yea... ummm i can't spell the "a" word lol). Anyway now my hair is quite close to APL and about 1-2" past collar bone in the front, I don't get many compliments instead, I get questions. The most popular of which are "Where in Asia are you from?" 
Overall, I think i look more attractive with short/medium length hair. But i perfer longer hair because i like the extra styling options.


----------



## MissCapricornCutie (Aug 19, 2007)

This is ironic because a few days ago I was showing some folks pics of me with short & chin-length hair (I put some in my album to show the contrast).

To answer the question: No, I really don't but that's from the perspective of someone who had to grow up with long hair by edict of my mother...I came to despise long hair.

I'm basically indifferent to it now but if/when I take the trouble to style it, I have to admit that it does attract a lot of attention. My daughter thinks I look my age now but I feel the opposite. I think long hair signifies youth and shorter is a more mature look.

I am fairly sure I'm going to cut it again, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 19, 2007)

It depends on what look I'm gong for at the moment. My hair looks great at any length. I've found that I attract more men with longer or bigger hair though.


----------



## Ms Red (Aug 19, 2007)

I feel most attractive with BIG hair 

It doesn't have to look long, per se, but just wild and big. It's sexy!


----------



## InnerSoul (Aug 19, 2007)

I personally will feel and will look more attractive with long hair. I feel that since my face is round.. longer hair will make it look not so round


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 19, 2007)

I think i can rock both ways. When my hair was in a short pixie cut ala the "halle berry"  I was pretty. And when my hair is long, i'm still pretty so either way is fine by me.

Here's when my hair was shorter about a year or so ago:






Here is my hair this year about 3 mos ago:





If i could just lose the fat face then I would look much better


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 19, 2007)

I know that I look and feel more attractive with longer hair. THat's why I can't wait for BSL?


----------



## GoingNatural (Aug 19, 2007)

I feel more attractive with long hair. I feel sexy I guess you can say. With my short curly hair I feel cute. Everyone says I still look hot, but I just tell them to give me a couple of years.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 20, 2007)

I feel more attractive with long hair BUT IMO I look better and younger with short hair.  My DH disagrees, he likes the long haired look.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 20, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> I can agree with that statement, although my hair isn't long by LHCF standards, I get lots of compliments. Even just having healthy hair and naturally shiny hair makes me feel exceptionally fab and special.


Ditto. I have looked cute in short curly styles, but always way better in longer styles. It exoticizes my features.


----------



## neenzmj (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had both short hair (the infamous Halle Berry cut) and long hair.  I think I felt attractive with both short and long, but in different ways.  I felt more sassy with short hair than I do with long.  However longer hair allows me to switch up a lot more according to my moods.  For example, when I want a more funky, ethnic look, I can wear my hair big and curly, when I want a more conservative look, I can go with a bun, and I can wear my hair down or in an updo for a more romantic look.   I recently saw a picture of myself with the short hairstyle.  I liked it, but I think I've become more partial to longer hair at this stage in my life.


----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 20, 2007)

I definitely feel more attractive with the style that I have now. But I've had the short Halle Berry style at one point to and it looked FIERCE! A lot of people have said I should cut it that length again.

I don't know, I just feel like such a diva with longer hair, LOL. My confidence goes up, I feel sexier- it's weird.


----------



## bLackButtaFly (Aug 20, 2007)

I cut my hair short between chin and ear length and it was okay, but it didn't look great on me.  Even my mother was like I think I liked it better longer.  Now that's i'm natural I definitely prefer how i look the longer it gets.  I really do look better with long hair


----------



## lunabelle (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea ,I do think I look better with longer hair. I cut my hair in high school about mid neck and  now that i'm a woman aand my hair has grown back out i see the difference. Longer hair just compliments my round face better.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I feel more attractive with longer hair.  And I can't lie the more my hair grows the more attractive and confident I feel.  The thought of having mid back hair makes me all gitty inside


----------



## IMFOCSD (Aug 20, 2007)

Pinkdot said:


> I think I feel more attractive with longer hair.  And I can't lie the more my hair grows the more attractive and confident I feel.  *The thought of having mid back hair makes me all gitty inside *



Yes, I totally agree.


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 20, 2007)

I've always felt attractive whatever my length, as long as my hair was healthy.  But longer hair makes me feel much sexier....I didn't realize it so much until my hair reached almost BSL and became an aphrodisiac to my DH.


----------



## pinkdot's blog (Aug 21, 2007)

Lavendar said:


> I've always felt attractive whatever my length, as long as my hair was healthy.  But longer hair makes me feel much sexier....I didn't realize it so much until my hair reached almost BSL and became an aphrodisiac to my DH.




_*Thats what I'm talking about!  I know my boyfriend would love to see me reach bsl.  *_


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 21, 2007)

Ive never had long hair. Before I cut my hair to a short cut (Halle Berry) 8+ years ago, my hair never got past shoulder length; it was barely shoulder length!! I never felt pretty w/ my hair that length becuz it wasnt healthy, it didnt swing, it wasnt shiny. It was just hair hanging off my head. 

I think that I looked cute w/ short hair but I think having longer hair (SL - APL) will make me feel sexier, more mature, more confident, more feminine. Sometimes I dont feel very feminine becuz of my short cut. Plus I cant wait to be able to throw this stuff into a ponytail/bun on bad hair days and still look chic!!


----------



## ladybug71 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think I look better with longer hair because of my face shape.  I have always had short hair since I was little and didn't start growing it out until a few years ago.  It was definitely time for a change!


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a heart shaped face with a rather large cranium, therefore short hair and me are not friends.  When i did the big chop, i braided that sucker up (unknowingly doing crown and glory) till it got to shoulder length, then i started to play around with my hair and have fun with it.


----------



## Monigirl (Aug 25, 2007)

Good question. I feel that I look more attractive with long but I am trying short for the first time in my life and I am loving the way it makes me look.  I like the look of both.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 25, 2007)

Absolutely, long hair all the way


----------



## Imani (Aug 26, 2007)

i don't think i look cute with super short hair; i've had it and wasn't feeling it. but a medium length (at least a little above shoulder) is cool. For me it is more about the style.  i have to have a cute cut with some layers and and body. 

Long hair that just hangs there is not cute on me at all.


----------



## Hair Iam (Aug 26, 2007)

When I was thinner I sported miss Berry's cut,..I was told I looked amazing..but as I'm heavier and older  (even as I loose the weight) I realize the longer my hair gets the prettier I feel to me. It's a personal thing hair..its rarely about what other's say ..it's about how I see my self....I want mid back ..and with the grace and knowledge of God //I'm going to get it.


----------



## Candy_C (Aug 26, 2007)

I LOVE MY LONG HAIR AND feel prettier
but alot of folk say short hair would suit me too...

i have a long face!


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 29, 2007)

I guess I never really think about that. I used to have the 'Anita Baker' waaaaay back when I was about 20 and you could not tell me s**t! My hair was silky, shiny, and fly as hell!!! It's just past shoulder now and as long as it's silky, shiny, and healthy, you can't tell me nuthin'!!!!!!!


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Aug 29, 2007)

I am a lazy hair "styling" person.  I love an up-do or long flowing curls *that I can up-do*...long hair requires less heat and fussy stuff than short hair to me.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2007)

Long hair is something that I've been DREAMING of ever since I was a ittle girl. I will definately feel more attractive when I've accomplished my goal.


----------



## Puddles (Aug 29, 2007)

[size=+1] Good question. 
I feel I do look better with long hair....I have a big head. 
Plus I also feel I was born to have long hair. I've had long hair all my life. God knew what he was doing. Short hair on this big head ain't working. 
[/size]


----------



## DivaRox (Aug 29, 2007)

tiffers said:


> *Long hair is something that I've been DREAMING of ever since I was a ittle girl(and big girl too). I will definitely feel more attractive when I've accomplished my goal*.


 

 I feel you on this one. I've had some length(almost apl) but not the bra strap and beyond lengths which I think is HOT!! I want it like yesterday-lol


----------



## Cichelle (Aug 29, 2007)

Without a doubt, I look better and feel more attractive with long hair.


----------



## PinkPeony (Sep 5, 2007)

I def. look better with longer hair


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, my hair isn't super long now...(not even bra-strap yet)   But I have had short hair (up to my neck), and longer hair (almost bra-strap), and I must admit that I felt prettier and more attractive with *LONGER *hair.  Short hair just doesn't suit me as much. My head is on the round side, and a short bob just wasn't doing it.  It made me look really short...I can't explain it.  I'm already short to begin with. 

But when my hair was growing long, people complimented me more, and said that I looked more attractive with my hair down than up.  

So...go figure!   I know one thing, I can't wait to grow my hair longer because I know I will feel more attractive with it.  Plus, I'll be able to do more things with it.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll also add, that when my hair was cut short, people didn't say a word about it.  
But when my hair was growing long (almost bra-strap length), people couldn't stop talking about how long my hair was getting.  One time I got 3 compliments in one day just on the length of my hair alone! They were like: "Wow...your hair is really growing long!"


----------



## jtsupanova (Sep 5, 2007)

With straight hair I think I look good with both long and short hair as long as I have face framing bangs. WIth curly hair I prefer the way I look with medum to long hair. If its short and curly I look cuter to me if I pulll my hair back with a head band.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, when I was relaxed, I looked great with both long and short hair. Now that I am natural. i didn't feel attractive with my BC. I guess because so many people voiced their opinions about how much they disliked it. Right now I cannot even imagine what I would like with long natural hair.


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Sep 14, 2007)

So yeah...I'm late on this.

But I definitely feel more attractive with longer hair. When I had my hair weave, I will admit, I turned some serious heads every day, from men of all backgrounds. Got tons of compliments from women on my hair too (I had a damn good weave). 

I definitely still turn heads when I wear my hair in a twistout, but I'll admit, the attention is nothing close to what I got with the weave 

Don't have any problems with dating though. The guy's I've been out with have been pretty freakin' hot...woo hoo!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Sep 14, 2007)

NYLegalNewbie said:


> So yeah...I'm late on this.
> 
> But I definitely feel more attractive with longer hair. When I had my hair weave, I will admit, I turned some serious heads every day, from men of all backgrounds. Got tons of compliments from women on my hair too (I had a damn good weave).
> 
> ...



Lol...u silly!


----------



## Extremus (Sep 15, 2007)

I will look MORE attractive with longER hair


----------



## shadylane21 (Sep 15, 2007)

I must be shallow because I feel like a hottie when my hair is long or in a weave or braids and as soon as I take it down I feel frumpy! But thanks to this board i am growing out my hair and trying to bring sexy back with my SL hair


----------



## chavascandy (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a round face and, I truely feel that I look a whole lot attractive with longer hair.   Every since i cut my long hair off a year ago, I've been using wigs and weaves to make myself feel more attractive.



LONG HAIR DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE! 

 DON'T YA'LL NOTICE THAT EVERY OTHER WOMEN IN HOLLYWOOD SPORTS LONG HAIR.


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Sep 15, 2007)

chavascandy said:


> I have a round face and, I truely feel that I look a whole lot attractive with longer hair.   Every since i cut my long hair off a year ago, I've been using wigs and weaves to make myself feel more attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont agree..

Everyone's going shorter-- Kelly Clarkson, Rhianna, Sienna Miller, Claire Danes (does she have long hair now?) Selma Blair,Star Jones,Nicole richie, her friend paris..umm other ppl..

I used to think that long hair was the only option... Recently I got a hair cut (my neck)  So I went from nearly bra strap to that short.. and everyone loves it!! First I was just doing it to start over my hair growth journey but, it looks pretty fab-- I think it depends on your face shape  I have a face shape that goes with a lot of hair styles but I feel if you have a really round face, you have to have long hair.. IMO-- but some ppl can pull it off..


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm natural and when i wear my hair straight i get ALOT more attention than when i wear my fro.

It varies though: alot of people like short curly fro liz and ALOT of people prefer straightened sleek long hair liz.

i *DO* feel *more attractive* when my hair is straightened and will feel very beautiful when i finally reach my ultimate goal which is about 5 inches away.  if i could wear my hair straight 90% of the time i would, but i fear heat damage..


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 30, 2007)

Monigirl said:


> Good question. I feel that I look more attractive with long but I am trying short for the first time in my life and I am loving the way it makes me look.  I like the look of both.



Hi my Fotki friend Moni!!!  Just wanted to say that I LOVE your cut!  So cute!

Back OT:

Oh, yeah...I feel more attractive w/ the longer hair


----------



## RubyWoo (Sep 30, 2007)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> I dont agree..
> 
> Everyone's going shorter-- Kelly Clarkson, Rhianna, Sienna Miller, Claire Danes (does she have long hair now?) Selma Blair,Star Jones,Nicole richie, her friend paris..umm other ppl..
> 
> I used to think that long hair was the only option... Recently I got a hair cut (my neck)  So I went from nearly bra strap to that short.. and everyone loves it!! First I was just doing it to start over my hair growth journey but, it looks pretty fab-- I think it depends on your face shape  I have a face shape that goes with a lot of hair styles but I feel if you have a really round face, you have to have long hair.. IMO-- but some ppl can pull it off..



I totally agree! Not everyone can work long hair imo.  

Honestly, I don't know if I'll feel or look more attractive with long BSL hair. I once had a weave that length and I couldn't wait to take it out. It was all one length with no layers so that may have been the problem; who knows*shrugs*. I love how I look with APL length hair. I personally consider that long but I doubt it's considered long judging by LHCF standards. I do also feel and look attractive with APL hair, but I also feel  that I look attractive with thick, full shoulder or chin length hair. I think thickness of my hair makes a big difference in appearance and I how I feel about myself.


----------



## Amarech (Sep 30, 2007)

I _feel_ attractive no matter what the length or style because I always choose styles that I _feel _attractive in.

However, I know that I take on a different _look_ when I have long. I _know_ I look more attractive with long hair. I think I look chic when I have a chin length bob (all one length) but theres just something about long hair....

I can't wait for those days to be back. They are slowly coming....


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Sep 30, 2007)

tuffCOOKiE said:


> I dont agree..
> 
> Everyone's going shorter-- Kelly Clarkson, Rhianna, Sienna Miller, Claire Danes (does she have long hair now?) Selma Blair,Star Jones,Nicole richie, her friend paris..umm other ppl..
> 
> I used to think that long hair was the only option... Recently I got a hair cut (my neck) So I went from nearly bra strap to that short.. and everyone loves it!! First I was just doing it to start over my hair growth journey but, it looks pretty fab-- I think it depends on your face shape I have a face shape that goes with a lot of hair styles but I feel if you have a really round face, you have to have long hair.. IMO-- but some ppl can pull it off..


 
Most of those mention can go shorter at the drop of a hat because they most likely can grow their hair out longer at a much faster rate or retain more of it, or however you say it. 

Also too, alot of them wear wigs as well. And then take it off and their hair is long again. And some wear pin up curls which makes their hair looks shorter but it's not. 

I mean I'm trying to get my hair to grow longer, that's why I'm on this board. So for me to cut it, would be going backwards because my hair doesn't retain length at all. I have been pretty much the same length all of my life, never have even touched my shoulders. 

So I want to see if I can get my hair long, once it's long, if I cut it, then fine. But I want to see if I can get there first.


----------



## favorc (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually wear my hair in a bun but when i wear it down I get all kinds of attention. So i guess I can say I feel more attractive with long hair.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 1, 2007)

To me, long hair definitely is it at this point in my life. I cut my hair in college to about ear length and I liked it, but nothing compares to the attention that I get with weaves and now that my own hair is growing out. I'm about 4 inches or so from BSL and my SO (and probably future DH) loves it! I really think he's more excited than I am about my hair progress. So he's one of my big motivations to keep the scissors out of my hair. I think if I was single I may have been cut my hair already. I don't really value many people's opinion's about my looks, but I find his comments to be very important. He's already expressed to me that he likes long hair. A lot of the women he dated in the past had _*HORRIBLE*_ hair and relied a lot on weaves/wigs to look good...


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 11, 2008)

I look good either way honestly. But, I can say for sure I look absolutely gorgeous with short hair or hair that is pinned up so you can see my face.


----------



## Rei (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeppp, when I wear my long wig all i get is good attention 

my face is really squarish shaped  and it doesn't look good with short hair at all!  If only this stupid bush would grow


----------



## pazyamor (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't feel either way...I've been told I look good with long hair, short hair, and natural hair and straight hair; but I feel most attractive with long hair with lots of body, a la Beyonce or Tyra (except I want it to be my real hair not a wig, lol!)


----------



## Priss Pot (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I look better with longer (well, bigger, in my case) hair.  I have a chubby face, so a really short look kinda emphasizes that.  Now, I don't mind my TWA, but I can't wait for it to grow longer (bigger).


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Mar 11, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I think I look better with longer (well, bigger, in my case) hair.  I have a chubby face, so a really short look kinda emphasizes that.  Now, I don't mind my TWA, but I can't wait for it to grow longer (bigger).



*big sexy... G'one and sit!

You look good regardless. With your mixed people curls! But, I agree with your post. The bigger the hair, the better. BRING BACK THE 80s.*


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 11, 2008)

Truthfully, I feel much more attractive and sexier with shorter hair, I'm just on a journey now to see how much length I can get!


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2008)

i know i will feel more attractive with longer hair because i've never had short hair and dont want short hair.
right now my hair is apl but i want it mbl and then when i get there maybe longer.
i'm only 5 feet tall but i have a full round face. i know thick and full long hhair will be cute on me because i used to get a bone straight press and curl and when the curl fell my hair was still straight, a little too straight but now that i get roller sets and the hair is fuller it compliments my face.
the too straight look makes my face look fat.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Mar 11, 2008)

In my teen and early 20s, I sported very short hair, and I had absolutely no problems turning heads. I was oozing self-confidence with short hair, and received compliments all the time. Now that I am going longer, I do not feel any prettier, but maybe when I'm mid-back, my tune will change. In fact, I went thru a period during the earlier stages of this hair journey, with new growth, buns, and co-washes, where I was looking *BUSTED* while on my journey towards long hair.  But I have learned how to camouflage it better since.

For me, I feel growing long hair is about proving something to myself, and being free of weaves, but has nothing to do with how I felt about my own attractiveness.


----------



## drasgrl (Mar 11, 2008)

Part of the reason why I'm trying to grow my hair long is because I think I will look prettier.  I think I will certainly get more attention/hollerd at (not my intent) but I think that will happen.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely sexier with long hair,more to "pull on" and flip


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 12, 2008)

When I get all dolled up and I drop the hair it makes me feel sexier. Feeling it brush against your back and loose strands flying in your face. All the people staring. I felt attractive with shorter hair also, but it was more of a Diva attitude.


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 12, 2008)

I voted: I will look more attractive with long hair. I feel that longer hair will enhance my beauty.


----------



## Napp (Mar 12, 2008)

i look better with longer hair. to bad i had to BC to find this out


----------



## kally (Mar 12, 2008)

I have always felt I look better with long hair. I have never personally had it, but when I wear extension or braids......


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup...yeah i'm vain but I really feel like hair does make me look better.  It doesn't make me "feel" better, because beauty coems from within. But when I'm in the room just a swingin my hair...it boosts my confidence, rounds my  face out (i have a tyrahead) and I think it makes my booty lookk big loool J/P But I think I'll look kuter with longer hair


----------



## mnemosyne (Mar 12, 2008)

My last relaxer I was bummed cause it was raining out and I was all ready to wear my hair out swinging for a little bit. I went home to my parents house and got to show my mom (and eat some fried porgies ) so that sufficed. I love being apl and now can't wait till i'm bsb and maybe even wl   ...


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 12, 2008)

neenzmj said:


> *I've had both short hair (the infamous Halle Berry cut) and long hair. I think I felt attractive with both short and long, but in different ways.* I felt more sassy with short hair than I do with long. However longer hair allows me to switch up a lot more according to my moods. For example, when I want a more funky, ethnic look, I can wear my hair big and curly, when I want a more conservative look, I can go with a bun, and I can wear my hair down or in an updo for a more romantic look. I recently saw a picture of myself with the short hairstyle. I liked it, but I think *I've become more partial to longer hair at this stage in my life*.


 

You took the words RIGHT OUTTA MY MOUTH!


----------



## Tinky (Mar 12, 2008)

I feel more attactive with longer hair. I got a short hair cut in junior high and the nicest thing anyone had to say about it was that my head looked like a strawberry erplexed. With longer hair I can hide my strawberry head. I wore a short wig for a few weeks recently, and I have to admit that it did make be feel sassy (kind of like movie star glamourous). The last day I wore it I was shopping at the store for hair products because I was getting my hair relaxed that day, and a store employee trying to get my attention called me sir. No more short hair for me.


----------



## bellebebe (Mar 12, 2008)

I deffinitly look and feel more attractive with longer hair. Most black men love long hair on women especially black women because it's different.


----------



## divya (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess, but then I've never really had short hair...


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Mar 12, 2008)

BrockStar said:


> I think I may have agreed before, but ever since I BC'ed and started wearing my hair natural, I have gotten 10 million times more compliments than I ever did with my much longer, relaxed hair...I used to think I wouldn't look cute with shorter hair and that it wouldn't fit my face, but once I did it...I felt gorgeous:Rose:...even without the compliments from everyone else...so I would have to disagree...I want my hair to be big and curly, but that's totally superficial...however the way I feel? Beautiful with my lil short, natural 'do


 
ITA. I would try and hide behind the hair and blend in...now that I've BC'd I have way more confidence and I too get a lot of compliments.  But I wil l say that I like both ways.  Short and Natural or Long and relaxed.  I don't think my hair is going to grow down... Lol


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 12, 2008)

My vision is to have hair like Diana Ross' when she did a free concert in central park.

She looked like the epidomy of fabulousness to me.  I want all that hair covering me.  I want to feel it everywhere.

I think hair is beautiful, our crowning glory as the Bible says.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2008)

neenzmj said:


> *I've had both short hair* (the infamous Halle Berry cut) *and long hair*. *I think I felt attractive with both short and long, but in different ways*. I felt more sassy with short hair than I do with long. However longer hair allows me to switch up a lot more according to my moods. For example, when I want a more funky, ethnic look, I can wear my hair big and curly, when I want a more conservative look, I can go with a bun, and I can wear my hair down or in an updo for a more romantic look. I recently saw a picture of myself with the short hairstyle. I liked it, but *I think I've become more partial to longer hair at this stage in my life*.


 
I totally agree. For me short hair makes me feel sassy, put together and sexy. Long hair makes me feel sexy, confident and beautiful. Notice that sexy falls in different order. At this point in my life, I don't want to portray sassy. I'm getting older and I want to look as sexy and beautiful on the outside as I feel on the inside.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow! I thought I was the only one that felt this way. I believe I look much better with long hair; therefore, I feel better with long hair.


----------



## PeggyFair (Mar 13, 2008)

I could never do hair past my shoulders. Shoulder length works for me. I always admired the hairstyles of the 50s and 60s..think Diana Ross, Marilyn Monroe, Elizabeth Taylor. And those styles require shoulder length to make it work. For me, anything past the shoulders becomes a nuisance.


----------



## *5+5 (Mar 13, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> My vision is to have hair like Diana Ross' when she did a free concert in central park.
> 
> She looked like the epidomy of fabulousness to me. I want all that hair covering me. I want to feel it everywhere.
> 
> *I think hair is beautiful, our crowning glory as the Bible says*.


 
I agree!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Mar 13, 2008)

I feel attractive bald, short hair, medium hair, or long hair


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Mar 13, 2008)

_*So 178 members feel more attractive with long hair hmmmm…add me to the list!  *_


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Mar 14, 2008)

I definitely do.


----------



## NYAmicas (Mar 14, 2008)

I do because long hair is something I've always wanted (still have a long way to go) and since I dont see many black women with long healthy hair (thankfully that is changing) I feel a bit unique.


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 14, 2008)

when i get long midback to waist length hair omg...
that will be sooo hot!


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 14, 2008)

slimzz said:


> when i get long midback to waist length hair omg...
> that will be sooo hot!


 
I feel the same. When I think of myself with poss. midback length hair..cotttamm!! I may have to try to get my own phone number!

I feel/look attractive with short hair and no hair. But something about long hair just adds a whole nother layer of sexi-confidence. My hair is only SL but I haven't worn it this long since 1999...and I already notice a vast difference in my appeal to our XY brethren...it probably also is because I'm just _feeling_ more attractive with longer hair and giving off diff. energy.


----------



## tocktick (Mar 29, 2008)

i think as my hair grows longer, i look nicer. i didn't feel like i looked good until about 7 months into being natural; i had days where i did feel like i looked nice but i think for the majority of the time i was still dealing with having very short hair. i felt i looked like a boy so less pretty, didn't have any styling options which contributed to feeling less attractive etc. in the past when my hair had been short, it would be braided so i didn't have to deal with it 24/7. 

my hair was something like 2-1.5 inches when i bc'd and is now 4.5-6 inches but since it's so thick and stands up, it can look pretty big . in hindsight, i think i looked nice with short hair but i didn't feel it. now i look it and feel it; i think when my hair gets longer i will look more attractive. i don't think i will necessarily feel any different about myself though since my self-esteem has grown a lot (this was not all down to my hair getting longer) and i'm in a very good place with myself. i suppose i will see if my mindset changes when my hair is long.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 29, 2008)

daephae said:


> I totally agree. For me short hair makes me feel sassy, put together and sexy. Long hair makes me feel sexy, confident and beautiful. Notice that sexy falls in different order. At this point in my life, I don't want to portray sassy. I'm getting older and I want to look as sexy and beautiful on the outside as I feel on the inside.



I know what you mean , I had the shoulder length:locks: pretty girl look, in my twenties, the sassy short cut in my 30's I want hello dolly hair in my 40's.....you heard me


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 29, 2008)

I feel more attractive with long hair, when ever I wear my long weaves I just think it makes me look like a completely different person. So i can't wait until its my goal length (14 inches). Its growing though so i'll be there by feb next year hopefully. Plus i'm short, with longer hair i look taller.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to agree. Long hair is so hot!!!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR BLACK!  Health and shine is pretty important too- to me at least.


----------



## tylertown (Mar 30, 2008)

Yup. I've never had short hair so...I really don't know WHAT i'd feel like with it but I can imagine and I don't like what I'm imagining lol.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Mar 30, 2008)

I felt attractive when I did BC but I didn't really care for the in between stage of being natural. Now that my hair is long, I definitely feel that I stand out more as a Black woman, but I don't feel any more attractive. So with the exception of the in between stage, I feel just as attractive with short and long hair.


----------



## Missi (Mar 30, 2008)

I definitely think with certain outfits: longer hair is a must.

When my hair was at shoulder length: i could do the flip up with certain outfits: but if I wanted to wear a tube top or beater: i would like my hair to lay down my back: 

i had see-thru ends so when I wore my hair down w/o a jacket: you could see through my ends from the front: and I didn't like that. My hair was very stiff: so when i bend my head down: my ends were bent and didn't fall: so having long hair has its benifits.


----------



## chestnutblonde (Mar 30, 2008)

I've had the full range of hairstyles/length...the "Halle Berry haircut", to the inbetween "Rihanna bob", to long mid back hair and I can honestly say that I feel/look the same (attractive-wise) at all lengths. 

Right now I'm at neck length (6 months into growing my hair back from my Halle cut) and I love it...it's nice, shiny, bouncy, and most importantly HEALTHY!!!

So in a round about way, I guess as long as my hair looks and is healthy I feel attractive...lol


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 30, 2008)

To be honest I use to think that I felt and looked more attractive with longer hair, even if the long hair wasn't mine! However now that my hair is 100X's healthier then before I started caring for it I feel attractive even without it being BSL.  Thats not to say Im content with my current length, Im still striving for healthier, longer locks!!!


----------



## CheLala13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I def feel like I'll be more confident with my long hair. Oh, you don't even KNOW how many dreams I've had about having long hair & when I wake up how very blown I am that its a dream.  Now THAT sucks, but I see myself at APL by the end of this year!


----------



## LunadeMiel (Mar 31, 2008)

I definitely look and feel that I look better and sexier with long hair.  I can't wait until reach my goal length of WL unstreched....Won't nobody be able to tell me nuffin....


----------



## janeera1 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think I look better with longer hair really. I think its HEALTHY hair that makes a difference. Whenever I wear weaves I think I look much more attractive, but it doesn't have to be long. Its just thicker, shinier, bouncier and cut well. So, although I am trying to grow my hair, I want to grow a HEALTHY head of long hair!


----------



## cieramichele (May 25, 2008)

My mind keeps telling me to BC 
I have a long narrow head and a TWA wont look right on me.
I want to see my 3b curls on their own SOOOOO bad


----------



## nuwoman02 (May 25, 2008)

I've had longer hair and felt more attractive. I cut it last summer and I am trying to grow it out. I am very impatient becuase I look forward to having longer hair again and it is low maint. in my opinion.


----------



## oooop2 (May 25, 2008)

Nope..For me, I know I look more attractive and feel more confident w/ my boycut.  I just decided to grow my hair cut since we were moving to Japan and I wouldn't be able to pay my barber a visit every 2wks.  And I nor my husband is comfortable cutting my hair.

So I know for me, this hair thing won't last long...


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (May 25, 2008)

I have had short and long hair. I never had an issue with either. I look older with longer hair. I look a lot younger with short natural hair. I have gotten more compliments when I was natural and my hair was short. I prefer to have my hair long. It does make me feel sexier when I can swing it and use it to my advantage.


----------



## Jynkx (May 25, 2008)

my long hair makes me *feel* sexier.  i never ever wear my hair down when not home so my sexy feeling are just that feeling...... noone knows how long my hair is......except yall......lol.


----------



## MizAvalon (May 25, 2008)

CheLala13 said:


> I def feel like I'll be more confident with my long hair. Oh, you don't even KNOW how many dreams I've had about having long hair & when I wake up how very blown I am that its a dream.  Now THAT sucks, but I see myself at APL by the end of this year!


 
I know what you mean about the dreams. I haven't had one recently but I used to have them a LOT.


----------



## MizAvalon (May 25, 2008)

Jynkx said:


> my long hair makes me *feel* sexier. i never ever wear my hair down when not home so my sexy feeling are just that feeling...... noone knows how long my hair is......except yall......lol.


 
I wear my hair up almost all the time and I get kind of a kick being in some place somewhere knowing that I have a secret. I think to myself, "If I took this bun down..." I almost feel a sense of euphoria knowing that people have no idea what's REALLY going on.


----------



## Jynkx (May 25, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> I wear my hair up almost all the time and I get kind of a kick being in some place somewhere knowing that I have a secret. I think to myself, "If I took this bun down..." I almost feel a sense of euphoria knowing that people have no idea what's REALLY going on.


 

or when someone is in there swangin her stuff all over the place puttin waaaayyyyy too much extras on her hair,  thats when im always tempted to unroll the bun and take her place on stage.  but i never do.....im very reserved about things.  

( i am admiting that i do look around everywhere i go and see if anyones hair is longer than mine.............. it *rarely* is.........)


----------



## MizAvalon (May 25, 2008)

Jynkx said:


> or when someone is in there swangin her stuff all over the place puttin waaaayyyyy too much extras on her hair, thats when im always tempted to unroll the bun and take her place on stage. but i never do.....im very reserved about things.
> 
> ( i am admiting that i do look around everywhere i go and see if anyones hair is longer than mine.............. it *rarely* is.........)


 
Don't you just love that feeling!

And I love seeing those women just a-swanging and being all extra with their hair and thinking to myself, "Honey you have no idea." I just smile inside and keep it moving.


----------



## Jynkx (May 25, 2008)

MizAvalon said:


> Don't you just love that feeling!
> 
> And I love seeing those women just a-swanging and being all extra with their hair and thinking to myself, "Honey you have no idea." I just smile inside and keep it moving.


 

YES! YES! YES! you do understand me.....lol..


----------



## Casarela (May 26, 2008)

I love the way I look with long hair i look better and feel better but as time goes by I realize something that its all about confidence..Because I was looking at pictures and since I chopped my hair off my confidence was somewhat affected because Ive always perceived my hair as my crown and people feel it when youre not comfortable which is probably why I was not getting compliments as much as I use too. When I started to walk the way I use to and carry myself the way I use too ...I was getting compliments. I think that a lot of us somewhat may feel a bit less confident when our lenght is chopped off and that totally reflects in our gestures ....personally for myself I know and once you realize it and accept that its HAIR and that its only a FEATURE...and understand that hair does not define you at 100% things will change. Dont get me wrong I still get downs about my hair because im in an in between stage but it doesnt affect me AS MUCH as it use to back when I chopped everything off.


----------



## Starr1 (May 26, 2008)

Jynkx said:


> YES! YES! YES! you do understand me.....lol..


 

Y'all are crazy!

But I totally know what you mean. . ..


----------



## blasianbeauty (May 26, 2008)

I think that having long hair is nice - however, it's just a great "accesory" to have.  I have seen women with long hair that IMO does not help them look any better if they are already unattractive, and women with short hair that are true stunners.  As someone else said, it's really all about confidence.  I also tthink it's about being a total package - cute face, nice body and hair that is healthy and looking good no matter the length.


----------



## cupcakes (May 27, 2008)

big long hair is sooo sexy i love it and this is why i will never BC


----------



## hunnybunny81 (May 27, 2008)

I personally feel attractive knowing my hair is healthy and real...regardless of the length though the length does add to that feeling.


----------



## sareca (May 27, 2008)

I'm much sexier with _bigger _hair. My hair doesn't really look long 'cause it's not and because I'm texturized.


----------



## RegaLady (May 27, 2008)

I have always felt sexier, prettier, and more beautiful with shorter hair.  So this is new to me.  At this stage in my life, I am wanting longer hair.  So I hope to feel as attractive with longer hair, as I did with shorter hair!


----------



## d-rock (May 27, 2008)

When my hair is pressed and men are constantly playing with it, I'll say it's a confidence booster, so I'm definitely feeling more attractive with longer hair. At the same time I've been good at making most hair styles work for me, but I prefer it long.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 27, 2008)

Long hair works for me and i get hit on more lol. But short hair is more me


----------



## Angkin73 (May 27, 2008)

I feel like I got more compliments when I had long relaxed hair. I love both ways tho. Even when I used to rollerset it and wear a curly fro that way. It was a big fro, and I got me some nice looks from alot of the good ole country boys here.


----------



## janee (May 28, 2008)

Not really.  After doing the BC, I think I look way better with a TA than relaxed. I have received so many compliments on how cute I/my hair was.  Someone told me, it brought out my face(I think this was a compliment ).  Someone also said he liked my spirals.  Never thought of my hair in this way.

Its probably not about length but the volume or how big it looks.  I love it.  I probably look better with big hair than straight hair no matter the length.


----------



## Blackbird77 (May 28, 2008)

I know I would.  Tried a long weave a few years ago and I looked like a babydoll.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (May 28, 2008)

Yep, I know I will definitely feel and look more attractive with longer hair.   

My hair is a little longer than my shoulders, but it's not anywhere near down my back like I want it to be.  I'm still hoping to get APL by the end of this year!   

I had done a big chop to neck length (the shortest I've ever cut my hair) back in the summer of 2006, and although I liked the new-found thickness and healthiness of my hair, I got tired of the short hair very quickly.  I also noticed that I didn't really get any compliments on my "short hair".  The only time I get compliments on my hair is when I wear it down, and it's longer.  People have even flat out told me that I look much better when my hair is down and not in those "buns".  

I was even looking at old pictures from 2006 (before my big hair cut), and I was saying to myself: "Wow...I look really NICE in this picture!  What's different?"  And then I realized...Nothing really had changed but my hair!  It wasn't my makeup or my clothes, but more so that my hair was *LONGER*!  The longest it had ever been.   I just looked more feminine/fun-loving, youthful, etc.  I can't explain it! 

So, even though I think short hair looks good on some ladies, short hair just doesn't look that right on me.   It doesn't compliment my face as much.  

So yeah....I think that when my hair gets longer, I'll feel more:

-confident
-vibrant
-feminine
-attractive
-sexy


----------



## LivingDoll (May 28, 2008)

Although I feel very attractive with short hair, at this point my answer is yes...I will feel more attractive with long hair.

The in-between stage is a drag. I feel like a soccer mom and that ain't sexy at all.


----------



## sydney100 (May 28, 2008)

The longer my hair gets the more attractive I feel.  I always had short hair because of bad hair care over the years.  I can do so much more with longer hair than i could with shorter hair.


----------



## Hair Iam (May 28, 2008)

hunnybunny81 said:


> I personally feel attractive knowing my hair is healthy and real...regardless of the length though the length does add to that feeling.


I totally agree with this


----------



## changedlife (May 28, 2008)

I have a boy cut style now with my BC, and I think I look attractive with it; however, I think long hair is feminine.  I really want long hair no matter how it will look on me since it will be new to me erplexed


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 29, 2008)

i do and people tell me so...


----------



## Pheonixx (May 29, 2008)

I tend to think that sistas are simply stunning when they have a head of LONG full healthy hair and that ish is just swinging and flappin in the breeze(not weaves).

Although I do think that any cut of hair will receive compliments so long as it fits your face and brings out the best qualities of your features.

Anywho--
I look attractive with long hair but I'd say it's a toss up. I can rock the HELL out of a short cut...
I actually prefer short hair but It's been a while since I've allowed my hair to grow so I'm intrigued.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 29, 2008)

I personally feel more sexy with long hair, but I was only able to achieve that with a weave. So when I took it out, I didn't like the way I looked.

Now that my own hair is growing and healthy I feel more attractive just knowing it's all mine.

Even when my hair was shoulder length and I would walk outside I felt good, even with the wind blowing non stop. But  I never felt like that with my long flowing weave. (I felt insecure, because I thought you could see my tracks).

Long or short I feel attractive because it's mine. But when I want to feel sexy I gotta have some length.


----------



## changedlife (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I will look more attractive with long hair; however, my self-esteem won't be changed.  It's always high, I am not my hair


----------



## ekomba (Jul 18, 2008)

ALL OF THE ABOVE hihi


----------



## prospurr4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Most definately!  I much prefer my hair at its current length and thickness...DH loves it too.  When I wear my hair down, I get so many compliments.


----------



## E. Princess (Jul 18, 2008)

There was no option for this answer, but for me long hair didn't or will make me feel more attractive. I felt attractive when I had SL hair and when I had 2 inches of hair.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 18, 2008)

I feel so sexy with longer hair. That is why I love my extensions and weaves!!!


----------



## SouthernDimps (Jul 18, 2008)

I had BSL or longer hair for most of my life so when I cut my hair to APL a couple of years ago, I felt naked without my long tresses  lol. Let's just say that it's been an uphill battle to get my sexy back lol


----------



## naturallygoldie (Jul 18, 2008)

i definitely like longer hair on other ppl and i think my head is too big to rock short hair


----------



## jahzyira (Jul 18, 2008)

omg i seriously love long hair ive been obsessed with long hair ever since i was a child when one of my classmates had hair past her waist back then my hair barely reached past shoulder length thanks to that greasy curl i had in the 80s now that my hair is the longest it has ever been in my life i feel more attractive/sexy i love the wow factor i get from people when they see dark skin and long hair or on "big hair days" when i wear my curly braidouts... long hair on black women is attractive/sexy period........


----------



## facets (Jul 18, 2008)

My hair and face are waaay too large for short hair. This stinks because I love short hair so much! I've tried it several times but it's never worked...natural or relaxed.erplexed

I had to face facts that I look better with longer/larger hair. Weird thing is that I don't even have to wear it down ~ buns/updos/potential hair makes a difference too ...maybe better on me than wearing it all out/down. ...Seems a bit crazy& led me to the mistaken idea that I should've cut it all off. Not the same. 

...Also with children it's a bit easier to throw a look together with some length. It actually takes more time & attention when my hair is shorter ...& it has to be 'just right' or I can't deal and reach for the scarves/wraps/hats.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 18, 2008)

I feel more feminine and get more attention that's for sure. I think it better suits my face and personality. I just like how long hair feels and looks.


----------



## MizaniLocs (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh hale yes *in Toni Childs voice*!

I'm more attractive with long hair. I'm not going to lie about it.

IMHO, short hair is cute, but long hair is sexy. I see some attractive women with short hair but an attractive woman with LONG hair is what makes my head turn.


----------



## shetara20 (Jul 18, 2008)

As I confessed I used to be the weave queen so I used to have long hair or weave ect... but when I decided to take care of my own hair, my self esteem went down. It wasnt as long as I thought and that made me feel insecure. Im used to swingin my hair like a white gurl and now I am working up to that point with my own hair. It sucks!!! I see all the beautiful women on here with long hair and I will make it there some day I hope!Pray for me!LOL!


----------



## cookie1 (Aug 15, 2009)

When I wear my hair short it looks better (younger) on my face than long hair.  I prefer long only because it's kind of low maintenance.


----------



## Extremus (Aug 15, 2009)

*E* said:


> I will look MORE attractive with longER hair



I look the same with my now long hair. It's all in our minds.


----------



## Taina (Aug 15, 2009)

I definitely look better with long hair. My face is like a circle and the short hair (less that i cm now) just don't fit me. Even though i really like short hair, i think it looks profesional, neat. Really tall woman with long neck just look BEAUTIFUL with very very short hair .. but i`m chubby ;__;


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 15, 2009)

I think longer hair is a an attribute to a womens beauty. I love the length and feel of longer hair. My hair is currently APL wishing for Bsl by december of this year. I dont never wear my hair down. I dont feel  as if is long enough yet. My friends and family say I am insane and should wear my own hair.

I am addicted to weave.....lol Anyway,  I am just rambling on...


----------



## LivingDol1 (Aug 15, 2009)

i voted that i am more attractive with long hair.

i know this because i had my hair cut to chin length when i was 19 or 20. it was a shocked to me when i saw the final look. 

i think longer hair makes me look younger and more feminine. the shorter 'do was more spunky and cute. not feminine and soft.


----------



## luvn_life (Aug 15, 2009)

I think that I feel more attractive with longer hair. I just love it. But, I also think that its the fact that I HATE HATE HATE mid length (like SL-APL)hair on me. LIKE I HATE IT!!! It just looks so blah.


----------



## luvn_life (Aug 15, 2009)

LivingDol1 said:


> i voted that i am more attractive with long hair.
> 
> i know this because i had my hair cut to chin length when i was 19 or 20. it was a shocked to me when i saw the final look.
> 
> *i think longer hair makes me look younger and more feminine*. the shorter 'do was more spunky and cute. not feminine and soft.


 
I totally TOTALLY agree with this... In order to rock a short do you have to have the style and it just doesnt match my style.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 15, 2009)

Not that I feel less or more attractive with a particular style, but I notice a difference in attitude when my hair is shorterr vs longer. Shorter hair makes me feel more assertive and to the point... where as longer hair makes me feel more girly and feminine. I know it may sound crazy,   but when i'm at work I prefer to where my hair in updo's mainly buns becuase I feel like people aka guys take me more serious. When I wear my hair down they get a lot more flirty and just kinda gaze and it feels weird so to me shorter hair kinda gives me the edge I need at certain times. If that makes any sense LOL!


----------



## sparkle25 (Aug 15, 2009)

I also feel that i look better with long hair. I just dont have the face for a short do, but on some people it looks very nice. To each its own...


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 15, 2009)

TynaBeena said:


> I think that I feel more attractive with longer hair. I just love it. But, I also think that its the fact that I HATE HATE HATE mid length (like SL-APL)hair on me. LIKE I HATE IT!!! It just looks so blah.



Ditto for me especially with SL hair. I think I am more attractive with long hair.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 15, 2009)

*there is no doubt about it. i am definitely more attractive with long hair. when i look at the pics in my fotki and compare my long hair to my bc, i look so different. i'm never having short hair again. i just can't deal with not having long hair.*​


----------



## keriplz (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I look attractive with longer hair in the conventional sense. But I feel most attractive and in my element with shoulder length curls. Kinda medium length hair looks good on me because I have an angular face, square jaw. I can't wear stick straight long hair. It looks funny.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 15, 2009)

Longer hair looks better on me.  I've never been longer than MBL so I'm curious to see how WL looks. :scratchch I have an oval shaped face which supposedly can wear any style hair but I think once it gets much longer I will need more voluminous styles to balance out the narrowness of my face - i.e. full rollersets.

I think a really short look would be cute too, but the growing out styles in between - like shoulder length and before I get to APL, erplexed just not flattering on me at all.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 15, 2009)

I am more attractive with long hair--everyone has told me that--short hair is not for me--so I have to get this BSL or longer. I wish I could rock short styles.


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Aug 15, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Longer hair looks better on me.  I've never been longer than MBL so I'm curious to see how WL looks. :scratchch I have an oval shaped face which supposedly can wear any style hair but I think once it gets much longer I will need more voluminous styles to balance out the narrowness of my face - i.e. full rollersets.
> 
> I think a really short look would be cute too, but the growing out styles in between - like shoulder length and before I get to APL, erplexed just not flattering on me at all.



OT:  You remind me of Kerry Washington.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Aug 15, 2009)

I DEFINITELY LOOK more attractive with long hair. I also look more attractive with relaxed hair vs. natural hair. My face looks slimmer.This is PART of the reason I relaxed again , besides the tangles.


----------



## Jewell (Aug 15, 2009)

I voted for all four choices:

-I look more attractive with long hair.
-I feel more attractive with long hair.
-I will look _more _attractive with long_er_ hair.
-I will _feel _more attractive with long_er_ hair.

Otherwise I would not have grown my hair back out from a fauxhawk and later a TWA if I didn't feel long hair suited me better in more ways than one.   I _plan_ on being a bombshell with HL hair. lol


----------



## I AM... (Aug 15, 2009)

I feel more attractive with big hair.  I LOVE IT!!! Big when straightened looks nice but I love texture and natural curl. Length will come.  I grow out and then down. The boys love my out....


----------



## Zsugar (Aug 15, 2009)

My hair is the longest it's ever been (a little past APL).I voted that I look better with long hair, because I have a megan good, tyra b forehead. 
I am super comfortable wearing a WL weave or wig. The hair doesn't overpower me because of my height- sort of like naomi c.

Zsugar


----------



## sheedahp (Aug 15, 2009)

Ive always had long hair so I dont know what I look like with short hair.  I love long full, flowing hair and thats my goal.  I would like to know how I would look with short hair, maybe I need to visit a wig store


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Aug 16, 2009)

I've worn my hair both short and long, but because of my big head I look better with long hair.  As to how I feel, I think I feel about the same either way as long as my hair is neat, clean, and healthy.


----------



## akgirl (Aug 16, 2009)

I LOVE myself with long hair...but lately I've been wearing it short (almost to my shoulders) and with long side-swept bangs and I feel gorgeous too...so I'm really happy to feel comfortable either way.  When I want super long I just clip in my really long extensions and go...but I'm realizing that I like myself better without them.  Never thought I would be saying that!  Plus it takes off the pressure I've been putting on myself to grow it long.  Like a weight off!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I will look and feel more attractive with long hair. I've never had long hair but as my hair gets longer i get a little bit happier with the way I look.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 16, 2009)

For me, it's not necessarily about feeling prettier, but when I have hair that touches my face and back, I feel so girly..so feminine and I love that feeling.


----------



## JA Girl (Aug 16, 2009)

How about some more responses like, I feel attractive whether my hair is long or short.  I feel more attractive with short hair.  There has to be someone like that out there!


----------



## alopeciagrl (Aug 16, 2009)

Well I know when I've had weaves in the past I don't like the way my hair looks with past APL. However if my "REAL" hair was to past APL I think I would find a way to make it work. Besides my hair is thicker than some silky waeve anyway.

It could be the shape of my face too. Long hair and a long oval face  NOT A GOOD COMBO


----------



## Truth (Aug 16, 2009)

I use to think that.... because of how long my face is..and the fact that I'm meaty...I felt more attractive with long hair.. Once I did the BC it took me a while to get use to the idea of short hair..now I still feel as attractive with my short (well not so short) curly fro... then I did with my Long flowing relaxed hair..


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually look more attractive with a boy cut, but I FEEL more attractive with long hair.    I get way more attention from DH, family, and others when my hair is longer.  I am not sure what it is about long hair that brings out that kind of response from people...but there it is.

If I could just not be concerned and didn't have anyone else to consider, I would rock a near bald head all day, every day.   Short hair was the best look I have ever had, IMO. Hubby (while we were dating) did NOT like me with no hair on my head, however...

Growing my hair long has become an obsession just to see if I can do it.  That remains to be seen...I wonder how long I can keep growing this hair before I get the urge to cut and do something else...


----------



## KynniB (Aug 17, 2009)

Its odd but i do feel more attractive with long hair. The funny thing is i think i look better with shorter hair. I think i just like to hide behind it.


----------



## fyb87 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't feel I look more attractive with long hair.  I do feel that in the area I live it sets me apart from most of the black women in the area.  Therefore, I feel unique.  And I'm all about being unique in every aspect of my life.

I have had a chin length bob twice and loved it both times.  I thought I was hot stuff.  But, for me it was a lot of maintenance and it use to aggravate me that I couldn't put it in a ponytail when I went to the gym.  The ponytail holder would fall out.  With longer hair I can put in a ponytail and call it a day.

So regardless of having long or short hair I feel the exact same about my attractiveness.  There is no difference whatsoever.


----------



## trendsetta25 (Aug 17, 2009)

i'm on the fence with this one erplexed...i've had my hair cut really low (similar to the way Halle Berry is rocking now; see fotki) and i've gotten sooo much attention with the cut from guys and girls...guys ESPECIALLY!!!!...right now i'm rocking a 16' weave and im getting the same attention...i love the confidence i had with short hair and i like the exotic look i have with a long MBL weave


----------



## Renewed1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm currently sporting a fro and I really don't feel attractive.  But I do wear lacefronts and I feel goregous with my BSL hair.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 19, 2009)

*I picked all 4. Only because of my strong facial features. If I smile the wrong way or someone catches me at a bad angle, I can appear more masculine and shorter hair will just make me more self-conscious. I'm not stuck-up/conceited, but I THINK i'm pretty cute, so I don't feel that way because I look masculine (if that makes any sense, but anyway)...*

*Now that my hair is a little longer, I feel more feminine, more sexy, more fierce, unstoppable and I definitely enjoy that feeling. I don't wear my hair down often, most of the time it's in two-strand twists, a puff, or a bun, but when I straighten, I get an alter-ego that is something fierce....*


----------



## Lucie (Aug 19, 2009)

PinkSkates said:


> I definitely feel and look prettier with longer hair. When I had short hair, my brother told me I looked like a cute little boy!


 
That's how I thought I looked when I BCed. I almost cried. DH told me at least I looked like a cute little boy.


----------



## dlewis (Aug 19, 2009)

Lucie said:


> That's how I thought I looked when I BCed. I almost cried. DH told me *at least I looked like a cute little boy*.


----------



## chebaby (Aug 19, 2009)

when i was relaxed with apl hair i thought it made me pretty and beautiful. oddly enough i never felt good about myself with long hair. if a hair was out of place i felt sooo ugly and my whole day would be shot to hell.
when i first big chopped that was the first time i had short hair and the only time i felt beautiful all the time. with that said im doing a second big chop tomorrow.

i wont have pics for about 2 weeks becuase im getting a new internet and dont know how to upload pics from my iphone.

anyway i feel most attractive with my short hair. so much so that im thinking of actually shaving it off. not sure yet, i may just get it cut short.


----------



## Encore (Aug 20, 2009)

I love long hair and it makes me feel _more_ attractive and increases my confidence which leads to a better feeling overall.
Just the swang, shine and length.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 20, 2009)

I feel sexier with long hair. It also feels really good to have my hair touching my back. I thought it would feel disgusting but it actually felt like a massage. I enjoy being surrounded in hair.


----------



## ladylibra (Aug 20, 2009)

No.  But, I certainly understand that some women feel that way. 

After my initial BC shock, I felt very attractive with short hair.  And men seemed to agree, which only made me feel even more attractive.  It's not so much the length for me, but the style and shape of my hair.  I got the back of my hair to MBL but the front was still barely APL and when curly, the shape was .  I did snip the back up so it would look better, and I felt better/more attractive even though it took me back to BSL.


----------



## varaneka (Aug 20, 2009)

a lot of people get more attention with short hair these days


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had my hair many different length and styles over the years. I prefer my hair longer with layers b/c I think it gives me more options (I love highlights, lowlights, twists, accessories, you name it). having longer or shorter hair doesn't make me feel more attractive though. At this point in my life I have a healthy self- esteem and no longer feel the need to compare myself w/ other women. I did used to hide behind my hair length when I was younger though.


----------



## whitedaisez (Oct 14, 2009)

I look more attractive with short hair but i FEEL more attractive with long hair.


----------



## Daughter (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't mean to sound vain, but I looked FLY with short hair. I like long hair though and I feel that long hair is easier for me to maintain.


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 15, 2009)

I feel/ look more BEAUTIFUL with long hair a la "RAQUEL WELCH" (sp?)
BUT when I had my slick short hair cut a la "NIA LONG" like she was back in the 90's, or the Rhianna cut, I felt more BOLD and SEXXAY!! I swear u couldnt tell me NUFFIN!! 
I would walk around slickin my hand down the back of my low cut head. It was FIERCE HUNNY, FIERCE!!!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 15, 2009)

I look dope with my afro hands down!! When my hair is straight... my shoulder length or weaved I don't get half as many compliments, looks, stares or whatever as I do when I am wearing my afro. Sorry but... afros are where it's at! I just want it to get bigger and bigger!


----------



## gissellr78 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well the longer it gets it does make me feel attractive...however, i have never had short hair so i don't know how short hair will make me feel.  I am thinking sexy!...

The shortest it has been it was full Shoulder lenght when for my 15th bday party...(the stylist almost died at the hands of my momma)


----------



## melodies815 (Oct 15, 2009)

...just updating whatever I may have written the last time based on new experiences.

Hubby and I were on base last week getting his test scores and the woman responsible for giving him the results attends our church.  I looked at her (we are new there) and said, "Don't we got o the same church?"  She said we did.  I told her I know many faces but not yet many names.  She said:

"Girl, I know you by your beautiful hair.  It's so big and fluffy but curly looking and...I would know you anywhere from the back or side or wherever by your pretty hair!"  She nodded and said a few more times more to herself than to me.  I wear twist-outs almost exclusively and always band the front with tiny clips that don't stress my edges. I always think my hair looks "just okay."

Beautiful...NEVER!

So...I am going to update that I am starting to get *way *more compliments with this hair than I have with any style I have ever worn in life.  I still don't know how to adjust to it because I don't think I receive it the way I did when I was relaxed.  When relaxed, I "felt" prettier.  I could receive a compliment because I already felt more attractive when I took my time and styled. Now, I just feel like I am more *me*...whether that is pretty or not is actually irrelevant...at least I _just _found out it's irrelevant when she gave me that overwhelming, almost unending compliment.  At home, I do my hair and when it looked okay enough, I stop messing with it.  I never stopped to consider that my natural hair was pretty when styled because I must have internalized the fact that natural and style don't fit together, much like some people joke that military and intelligence don't fit together (no offense intended...just trying to make a clear point...and I am a military wife, so I would not pick on our forces...hope you know what I am trying to say ).  In essence, I don't wear natural styles, I am just natural...whatever that looks like on any given day.  (This is what takes place in my brain.)

So....I said allllllll of that to say....

...maybe I am prettier with this 'fro than I think I am.  I don't see what anyone else sees...though I DO enjoy my hair a great deal.

Am I alone?   erplexed  Has anyone else felt this confusion as their hair grows?

cj




Does that make sense to anyone


----------



## chebaby (Oct 15, 2009)

i thought i would but i feel most attractive with my short natural hair.


----------



## YNOBE (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually I got more compliments with my short-cut, than when I had SL hair. I always wanted to cut my hair, but was 2 scared. I would get short styles with weave. I think I looked real jazzy with short hair, but I was short for 2 years and now I'm ready to grow, grow, grow! For me it has nothing to do with feeling attractive, I felt very sexy with short hair; its more about the challenge (wanna see how long I can grow) and its time for a new look!


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Oct 16, 2009)

I feel more attractive with long hair, but that's the reason I'm growing my hair out, I never had hair past my brastrap, so I decided to let it grow.


----------



## newbiemom (Oct 16, 2009)

I think I look better with longer haiir because I am style challenged and it is difficult for me to style shorter hair.


----------



## equestrian (Apr 2, 2010)

Heck yah. I remember I used to have some goregous APL hair and I'd get lots of guy attention.   Now that my hair's SL. em..er  it's the opposite  I mean  short hair does absolutely *nothing* for me. 


It's amazing how hair can change a person's look completely.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 2, 2010)

I've come to realize that my body and face have and will always trump any hairstyle when it comes to attractiveness to men or myself. 

It doesn't matter what style my hair is in.....weather it is a kinky fluffy huge fro, straightened  down my back, curly from a set I did or in some alternative looking fro-hawk...or even looking a mess I'll always get attention and my hair is the last thing men mention its just a bonus....but I can tell some of them compliment me on it because they know thats what women like to hear.

I grow my hair long because I really enjoy it and all the possibilities my coils give me......my attractiveness is not tied up in having long hair.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes, I look and feel more attractive with long hair. Shoulder length looks OK on me, but any shorter is a no no.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 2, 2010)

I think I have to admit that I'm becomming addicted to long hair.   I think I look so much better with long hair. I guess I will be fakin it (wigs, sew-ins) til I make it!


----------



## LoveLongLocks (Apr 2, 2010)

My Profile name says it all. "LoveLongLocks".
 I have had short hair, fro hair, relaxed hair, colored, you name it.... but my Husband says that I am most beautiful with my natural at any length.  He loves that I have long hair b/c he feels that it makes me even more unique.  
You are not alone in feeling more attractive with your hair, because I feel very attractive with my hair out long and swinging.  I notice that so many different types of women and men find long hair attractive on women of color...b/c it is not something that we see all of the time.  
I think that's why it is referred to as a woman's "Crown and Glory"


----------



## caribeandiva (Apr 2, 2010)

The longer my hair gets the more attractive I look and feel. That's why I'm excited for Waistlength!


----------



## Tyra (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't know if I will feel anymore attractive.
I think that I'm pretty dang hot right now anyway.


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 2, 2010)

I have prominent shoulders and sort of a narrow, beanie little head. lol. Longer hair (at least shoulder length) balances them out and that makes me feel more attractive.


----------



## Vashti (Apr 2, 2010)

I've always thought I was cute with short hair - I even look good bald, but I will feel more beautiful with long hair. It really is a woman's Crown and Glory. I used to get offended at this when I was younger but as I've grown older I've found that most people whatever their race (myself included) feel this way about women's hair.


----------



## Ashleescheveux (Apr 3, 2010)

My hair is ALWAYS tied back, and I feel beautiful nonetheless. I can only imagine what its like to have long flowy REAL locks, that'd be like an outer body experience. Im excited for it, but Im definetly not losing any sleep over the fact that I dont have it.


----------



## mush211 (Apr 3, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> I definitely think I look more attractive with longer hair. I cut my hair neck length when I was in junior high and um, never again!
> 
> *This is incredibly shallow but having longer hair also raises my confidence level. Since most black women have short hair, it sets me apart and makes me feel special.*


This is how I felt when I was in grade school. My hair was maybe bsl and thick. Most girls I knew either had short hair in general or REALLY thin long hair so my confidence was really up


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had hair longer than "chin length" all my life.   I now have Sisterlocks with about 6 inches of permed hair on 4" of new growth.  

Initially I was bombarded with suggestions that I cut my hair off to "fully embrace" (dive into) the locking process.     ....EyeBeeDamned!!!!     Heck I chose SLs to keep my long hair, now I'm working the "ends" retention while I grow my nappyroots out.  

BOTTOM LINE:   "I" like "ME" with long hair!


----------



## nysister (Apr 3, 2010)

I look better with short hair. I get the most compliments when it's very short, or pushed away from my face. I've worn a natural looking weave once, and when it comes to attention from both men and women short hair wins hands down. 

However as I'm growing my hair out in it's natural state and not straightening it, it's possible I might be as attractive with it. Here's for hoping! LOL


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 3, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *I've come to realize that my body and face have and will always trump any hairstyle when it comes to attractiveness to men or myself.
> *
> It doesn't matter what style my hair is in.....weather it is a kinky fluffy huge fro, straightened  down my back, curly from a set I did or in some alternative looking fro-hawk...or even looking a mess I'll always get attention and my hair is the last thing men mention its just a bonus....but I can tell some of them compliment me on it because they know thats what women like to hear.
> 
> I grow my hair long because I really enjoy it and all the possibilities my coils give me......my attractiveness is not tied up in having long hair.



preach!
i know i'll always be sexy no matter the hair...i could go straight up bald tomorrow and still get hit on.
and longer hair sure doesn't make me feel any more feminine-i feel feminine because...well, last time i checked i was a woman.


----------



## Jade Feria (Apr 4, 2010)

*I think long hair fits the shape of my face better. Short hair makes my face look too long, and my shoulders too broad. I had forgotten about this fact and went to the BSS a couple weeks ago to "switch it up" and tried on some short wigs. I was quickly reminded why I should stick with longer hair.

Waistlength FTW...I'm on my way!*


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jan 4, 2011)

I love long hair that is why I used to wear the 20 inch weave lol


----------



## snillohsss (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I look better with short hair.  I get more compliments when my hair is pulled off of my face.


----------



## Carisa (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I think most ppl look better with long hair


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 5, 2011)

I certainly do!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the way my hair feels on my back.

I feel more attractive with longer hair. I'm not sure if I actually look more attractive though. It's subjective.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 6, 2011)

I think I look better with short hair and many people, both men and women complimented me on my hair most when its short.  Even now, there are people asking me to go back to my short hair. Meh, I think I will look better with long hair, but at most APL.  If not, I can always cut it back off.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jan 6, 2011)

I want big healthy hair.  Not necessarily long.  I want "frame my face", "here comes the lion" big!

I think I'm hot anyway (if just in my head, but that's what matters, right?), but with big hair, my self confidence will know no limits!


----------



## lovenharmony (Jan 6, 2011)

I know I'm attractive with short hair, but I know I will _feel _ more attractive with longer hair!  Having long hair is what epitomizes femeninity and beauty, so if I have long hair, I will feel more feminine.


----------



## CB1731 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I feel much more attractive with long hair. It can be pulled up in a ponytail but there has to be lots of hair hanging down. I miss my extensions.  I don't feel attractive AT ALL with my hair up in a bun everyday now. I look like a dude.


----------



## xcuzememiss (Jan 6, 2011)

I feel super sexy with long (apl and longer) hair.. Owwww!!!!


----------



## Mari-Cris (Jan 7, 2011)

IMFOCSD said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope this topic has not been talked about recently but if it has.... 4 give me. I was styling my hair the other day and realized that the more my hair grows the more attractive I look. My hair is only SL but I love it and can't wait to reach greater lengths.
> 
> Am I the only one who feels this way?



No, you are not the only one who feels this way. I went from shoulder length to a little below armpit length within 4 months and I definitely notice a change in how I feel about my appearance. I am sorta ashamed to admit it, though. But yes, there has definitely been a change in my self-image.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I'm attractive either way, but since I'm heavier now I need at least SL hair to balance me out.


----------



## e.lauren (Jan 7, 2011)

My head isn't round enough to rock a bc twa. I wish it was thought because my mom and aunts rock them consistently and they are so beautiful. I want my hair to be shoulder length unstretched I think that would look really good with my face.


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 7, 2011)

I definitely feel more attractive with longer hair. As I type this, I'm rocking my big, bombastic, reverted, flat ironed hair that is channeling my inner Diana Ross and I feel sessy.


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 7, 2011)

When I wore my hair in braid extensions I got more attention from men. However, now that I am wearing my hair completely natural and totally shrunken I have gotten more compliments in the last 8 months than I have ever gotten in my life of braid extensions. However, I will feel more attractive with longer, bigger hair, although many have told me my shorter, shrunken hair fits my face well. With longer, bigger hair, I would stand out more with my tall self. Also I would be able to do more with it. Jazz it up a little.


----------



## Dove56 (Jan 8, 2011)

I got more compliments when it was Halle Berry short about 12 years ago but I prefer it longer.  My hair was WL and that was TOO long. I cut my hair about 7 times in 2010 to keep it from getting back to WL..just had 2-3 inches cut off last week! 

I really prefer shoulder length around my face and BSL in the back.


----------



## kizzylonghair (Jan 8, 2011)

YES YES YES YES


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm definitely more attractive with longer hair.
I look younger with shorter hair... not necessarily unattractive... just not as attractive...
(with shorter hair, i used to get comments like...'cute')


----------



## I AM... (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel most attractive with long hair. It is not a self-esteem issue cause on my Mama on my Hood I look Fly I look Good...

Seriously healthy long hair is sooo sexy that and a fit body reflect that you are into caring for yourself and there is nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 3, 2011)

I've noticed that several women on this site look better - maybe they are taking better photos - they look great!

Sent from my M860 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I'll look ight...but I know I look ten times better and way way more confident with my hair pulled back from my face, long hair seems hides my features. I have the bone structure to rock short hair but i'm too much of a wuss to to it...I rather get a short wig


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Aug 3, 2011)

My head is too big for short hair....lol


----------



## RZILYNT (Aug 3, 2011)

Feel like it yes, look like it no. I finally got rid of the hair and it was the best thing that I could have done. Don't think that I will ever grow it back that long again ever.


----------



## chelleyrock (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a long face and high forehead. I think I look better with longer hair, but not too straight. Big & med-long hair seems to balance things out.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using HTC Liberty


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to in my early twenties but I've since bc'd four times and I'm more confident about short hair and even though I can't wait for my hair to grow back I still feel attractive with my short hair 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using T-Mobile myTouch 3G


----------



## nisemac (Aug 3, 2011)

it wasnt until i cut my hair so many years ago, that i actually felt attractive--no more hiding behind the hair. growing it out is more about having styling options and just changing things up


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Aug 3, 2011)

My head is HUGE, I really wish I could rock a short style, I would BC instantly but I would not be cute. I envy the ladies who rock it


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly yeah. My confidence level goes up when my hair is long. There is a big difference when I wear my curls out vs when I have a wig on that's long or when my hair is straight hanging below my shoulders.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 4, 2011)

I feel like I was pretty hot with a baldy, but slumming with a TWA. Now that my hair has grown I feel sexier. As much as I like having the feel of my hair on my back, I also love how pretty my braidout and bantu knot outs come out . Longer hair is what's hot for me right now


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## softblackcotton (Aug 7, 2011)

Man I think if my natural hair grew longer than the CBL its been stuck at all my life like even to APL straightened. Omgoodness! I would feel so fly although I've gotten a lot of compliments, 99% from women, on my shrunken fro . I think if my hair was longer and bigger I would look more feminine and get more male attention.  I would stand out, feel sexier, and more attractive.


----------



## Britt (Aug 7, 2011)

In some ways yes, but not really... I just love the convenience of a ponytail. Idk, I'm heavily thinking of cutting my hair into a nice bob next relaxer. My hair is a bit too thin for my liking right now.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC3610


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to think I looked 'better' with longer hair, but now that I'm natural (just past shoulder length) I'm not sure which look I prefer.. I will say with longer hair I think I looked younger tho


----------



## Imani (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I look better w longer hair. But it has to be styled a certain way. For me, its all about the cut/style. I have never had hair past sl, but I'm anticipating long full hair w layers being sexy on me. Similar to my avatar pic but much longer.

I wish I looked cute w really short hair, id rock it in a heartbeat if I did. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using SGH-T839


----------



## lilyofthenile (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel and also look more attractive with long hair. I have a big forehead so long hair will make my confidence skyrocket.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Aug 7, 2011)

I can't say if I'll look more attractive with long hair -- I have a round/heart shaped face -- but I'll feel better because of the accomplishment


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm going to post my hair update here, in terms of my feelings toward it. I am amazed at how healthy, beautiful, long and thick my hair has gotten. I'm so happy with it right now, it's unbelieviable. I get compliments and curiousity seekers just about everyday. 

I feel more feminine, sensual and desireable when I see and feel my hair caressing my back as oppossed to it touching my shoulders. I'm attractive either way, but having long hair actaully brings out a feminine attitude within me that attracts people to me.


----------



## belldandy (Aug 7, 2011)

i think long hair is beautiful on me


----------



## Au-natural (Aug 7, 2011)

Yup

excuse the typos...  its the phone.


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I look and feel good with long and short hair. I feel good with both when styled nicely.


----------



## cheryl26 (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel and believe I looked a lot better with longer hair. Short hair accentuates my big head.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 7, 2011)

I certainly feel more confident, and yes I think I do look more attractive. However it's not just solely about hair, my body, skin, my wellbeing, all of these things are important too.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel and look more attractive with long hair.  Hair is not just hair, so there's no use in telling myself that lie anymore.  It's a BIG deal to me.


----------



## cherxy777 (Aug 7, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> I'm going to post my hair update here, in terms of my feelings toward it. I am amazed at how healthy, beautiful, long and thick my hair has gotten. I'm so happy with it right now, it's unbelieviable. I get compliments and curiousity seekers just about everyday.
> 
> I feel more feminine, sensual and desireable when I see and feel my hair caressing my back as oppossed to it touching my shoulders. I'm attractive either way, but having long hair actaully brings out a feminine attitude within me that attracts people to me.



That is exactly how I feel. As my hair gets longer (especially after those long stretch touch-ups), I just FEEL more attractive and feminine. I don't know if I LOOK better, but trust me, I don't really care. To me, if you feel good about yourself, you look better, thus, people will be attracted to you.


----------



## iCandyc (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to think that until i chopped all my hair 2 weeks ago! I get more male attention and I feel sexier with my short cut.


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess I'm gonna be one of the difficult ones and say I think I actually look better with shoulder length hair. Long hair just looks weird on me and covers my face up. People say they like it, but I think shoulder length frames my face better.

I don't think hair could make anyone attractive, although it could make someone feel better about their self.

Sorry, but if your face is ugly, then it's ugly.
You can't change that with hair.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel I look better with longer hair.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 8, 2011)

IMFOCSD said:


> Cool, I'm not alone....I love long hair!


No girl u ain't alone lol!  Aside from me wanting long hair since I was a child, I feel more confident about my appearance as my hair's gotten longer (though I've never had confidence issues related to appearance).


----------



## AlekHidell (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I look great regardless, but long hair is easier. I love a long ponytail.


----------



## Sianna (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sure I'll be in the minority on this one, but I actually felt most attractive (fierce) right after I did my BC! Even though my hair has always been short, it was even shorter then, (about 1/2 an inch) and I just felt fantastic! I had always believed short hair didn't look right on me, but when my hair was that short... I don't know, I just felt extremely confident about my appearance. *shrugs*

I will admit however, that I think longer hair will make me feel more exotic. Most of the black women I see on a day to day basis don't have long hair, so it'll be nice to stand out in that way. Not to mention the fact that I've NEVER had long before, and look forward to this new experience.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Aug 9, 2011)

iCandyc said:


> I used to think that until i chopped all my hair 2 weeks ago! I get more male attention and I feel sexier with my short cut.


 
It's hard to say because of this ^^phenomenon.  I've always gotten more attention with shorter hair.  But, is that because I/we look more approachable, and less like the "pretty girl" stereotype?  It's very hard to say.  I like it short, I like it long.  As long as it looks good.  I HATE when it's just meh, no matter what the length!


----------



## adamson (Aug 9, 2011)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> My head is too big for short hair....lol



This is how I feel, too! Even though I like short hair on other people. I feel like it's wrong for me.

Probably most of the people that take longer hair pics are more confident because of their hair length... maybe


----------



## prettypithy (Aug 10, 2011)

I have come to the conclusion that I look best with BIG hair, not necessarily long hair. My WNG's are big but short but I think I look just as good with them as I do with long, straight hair.


----------



## Extremus (Aug 11, 2011)

adamson said:


> Probably most of the people that take longer hair pics are more confident because of their hair length... maybe



This is what I'm thinking


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 11, 2011)

adamson said:


> This is how I feel, too! Even though I like short hair on other people. I feel like it's wrong for me.
> 
> Probably most of the people that take longer hair pics are more confident because of their hair length... maybe




I feel the same way about my hair as well.  Love short hair on others, but not on me.  


Do you mean on this site, or in general? I know _I _don't take too many photos of my hair and post them here because my hair is considered "short" to average on LHCF.  There are so many people who's hair totally eclipse mine.


----------



## nysister (Aug 13, 2011)

No. I love having this extra hair it's a lot of fun, but IMO I'm better looking with short hair natural or straight.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 13, 2011)

I voted all, I will look good when my natural hair reaches that length, but as for now with this sewn in weave I do look good with it.... It makes me look more older and exotic. I am 25 and tired of looking 16-18.... at times I can look my own age, 25, with a weave that is well maintained.


----------



## Theo (Aug 13, 2011)

I dunno. I feel pretty attractive with short hair and long hair. I like both. If I had to pick one, I think I would pick length. But short hair can be fun too.


----------



## vtoodler (Aug 13, 2011)

I absolutely believe that long hair will make me look more attractive.

That's why I joined this forum.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 13, 2011)

I won't necessarily look more attractive but I'll feel down right extra sexy....if I was a flirt before, well well well


----------



## NYDiva (Aug 13, 2011)

/\ /\ /\  ITA!  I love pulling my hair up in a clip anyway, with a nice wisp of hair falling down on one side.


----------



## PinkyPromise (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm pretty either way but I prefer longer hair.


----------



## MissDarcei (Aug 18, 2011)

I feel I look better with long hair and my friends agree.


----------



## newnyer (Aug 19, 2011)

I think I can rock short styles just as good as I can longer hair.  I've worn everything from my own hair in a "Halle" cut to long weaves with multiple textures and felt attractive with them all as long as it looked fly.  For me, growing my own hair long will just be a huge accomplishment for me so I'll have a new sense of pride with it. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## thaidreams (Aug 20, 2011)

I think I'd look better with longer hair. I have a chubby face so short styles only accentuate this fact. Longer hair and big hair slenderize me.


----------



## DarkChyld (Aug 20, 2011)

I like having longer hair. I feel like I can do more with it.


----------



## leiah (Aug 20, 2011)

Every time I cut my hair short people tell me I look good, it suits my face, etc
Lately people have been telling me that I should cut it
But I prefer myself with long hair and that's all that matters


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 25, 2012)

I've seen very long thin hair, and I've seen very short thick hair. I used to think long hair equals beauty but LHCF has shaken things up for me. I care more for health and thickness now then when I first joined.


----------



## niqu92 (Jan 25, 2012)

i honestly think i look better now that its APL then when it was MBL like in my siggy
the cut shapes my face really well esp since i got layers also and i feel more sexy and it makes me look more mature

however i think cutting my hair to APL did take away 80% of my exoticalness cause i dont get the "you must be mixededed!" questions or statements anymore.booooooooo i actually miss that  lol


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 25, 2012)

I look more attractive with long hair or at least sexier, it definitely enhances my appeal and makes me feel.... the word vivacious comes to mind.  I do think thickness is a major factor in how hair is perceived though even if people don't acknowledge it.. I'm lovin my thick relaxed APL hair since I can do both straight and bigger textured styles but thin relaxed APL hair wouldn't be the business for me , I'd do something else with my hair if that were the case.



niqu92 said:


> however i think cutting my hair to APL did take away 80% of my exoticalness cause i dont get the "you must be mixededed!" questions or statements anymore.booooooooo i actually miss that  lol


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely the longer my hair gets, the better I look.  I'm not a short hair kinda gal...my face is too fat, so I can't carry it off.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 26, 2012)

I like my hair long, I feel attractive with my APL hair now and can't wait until MBL.

But when I had my hair cut into a bob it really suited my face and I felt chic. And man my big chop took me to feeling fierce!

I think I look good at any length as long as the cut suits me, and having my hair how I want it at the time is really what makes me feel attractive.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought I would, and I guess I do...when I went back to my old high school, almost everyone (even my old teachers) commented on how I should have grown my hair out a long time ago, long hair suits me so much better, blah blah blah. 

I was like dang man.


----------



## Melaninme (Jan 26, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I won't necessarily look more attractive but I'll feel down right extra sexy....


 
I totally feel this way too.  I've had major cuts that were cute, but it's something about having long hair that makes me _feel_  "extra" sexy.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 26, 2012)

I always though I looked better with longer hair but when I BCd (to a caesar) men women and kids told me they loved my hair like that ... aparently it shows my fetaures better.
actually i used to get those comments when I wore my hair in a bun too .... so I guess its the same principle.


in any case now that Im natural I prefer BIG hair lol ... but ppl still tell me they loved my TWA oh well too bad for them because Im on the GROW !!!


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 27, 2012)

I feel more attractive with BIG-arse hair..
but to get BIG hair, i suppose it also needs to be looooonnggg.
So by consequence I feel better with longer hair.


----------



## SkySurfer (Jan 27, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> i honestly think i look better now that its APL then when it was MBL like in my siggy
> the cut shapes my face really well esp since i got layers also and i feel more sexy and it makes me look more mature
> 
> however i think cutting my hair to APL *did take away 80% of my exoticalness *cause i dont get the "you must be mixededed!" questions or statements anymore.booooooooo i actually miss that  lol



She went there!!


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Jan 27, 2012)

I won't lie. I had a Rihanna bob and I got compliments but now with bsl, straight huir I get the occasional 'damn!'  or full out head turns.

Whether for good or bad, but Femininity/beauty goes hand in hand with long hair.


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jan 27, 2012)

I prefer longer hair since that is what I am used to but I am loving my curls since I have BC'd.

However, I do feel more confident and/or attractive with longer hair.


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Jan 27, 2012)

I would feel a different kind of attractive.  Not more or less, just different.  If that makes any sense.


----------



## niqu92 (Jan 27, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> She went there!!


lmao you know how people make those posts like "Oh my gaaah i cant believe dis gurl thought i was mixed cuh uh my huur,i am soo upset *insert fake angry face*" lol i give them the major side eye cause when people used to  ask if im half dominican and half cherokee cause of my hair i actually kinda.....liked/enjoyed it......... now people just think im only 25% mixed cause i got APL hair ....sigh...i guess it be like that sometimes lol


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 28, 2012)

Interesting thing:  I prefer longer hair, feel more attractive with it, but get approached much more often by men when my hair is short...


----------



## candy626 (Jan 28, 2012)

I feel more attractive with long hair but I'm not sure if I necessarily look more attractive. 

I feel like I look most attractive with hair that frames my face whether it's collarbone length or mid back. 

But I still prefer to keep my hair long


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 28, 2012)

niqu92 said:


> lmao you know how people make those posts like "*Oh my gaaah i cant believe dis gurl thought i was mixed cuh uh my huur,i am soo upset *insert fake angry face*"* lol i give them the major side eye cause when people used to  ask if im half dominican and half cherokee cause of my hair i actually kinda.....liked/enjoyed it......... now people just think im only 25% mixed cause i got APL hair ....sigh...i guess it be like that sometimes lol



Honestly, I found it a little annoying (the Dominican thing--no one ever guessed Cherokee except some actual Native Americans LOL).  I understood it, but I lived in the Heights for a while, so it was an everyday occurrence.  I think it's the whole "assumption," thing.  Of course, you know I believe we are all mixed, so that goes off on my whole tangent of this "new race" called "biracial" that makes no sense, as most of us are already biracial, tri-racial, etc....


----------



## Spiffy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know about feeling more attractive, but long hair certainly makes me feel more sultry, especially when I'm dancing.


----------



## candy626 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cherokee-n-Black said:
			
		

> that goes off on my whole tangent of this "new race" called "biracial" that makes no sense, as most of us are already biracial, tri-racial, etc....



There's definitely such thing as being biracial. And yes all people on the planet are racially mixed but most people have one racial group contributing to the majority of their bloodline. 

Most blacks here in the US have a white or Native American ancestor but that doesn't necessarily mean they are bi or tri racial (unless you're taking about a parent or grandparent who is of another race).


----------



## LeighasMommy11 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I look both better and more attractive with it :l


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 29, 2012)

When I was in college in my late teens/early 20s I loved my shaggy pixie cut; it totally fit my personality and style.

Now that I am older and much heavier, I feel longer hair balances me out, so I keep it at least shoulder length and am aiming for more.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 29, 2012)

i feel like i will look more attractive and feel more attractive when i get to waist length.
i know i know, beauty comes from within and all that good stuff.
but at the end of the day long hair represents femininity and beauty.
not to say women with shorter hair (including myself) are'nt beautiful, but thats just how i see it


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 29, 2012)

candy626 said:


> I feel more attractive with long hair but I'm not sure if I necessarily look more attractive.
> 
> I feel like I look most attractive with hair that frames my face whether it's collarbone length or mid back.
> 
> But I still prefer to keep my hair long



This is exactly how i feel....especially when my bangs cover my eyes.


----------



## Vashti (Jan 30, 2012)

Make no mistake about it - I felt attractive when my hair was short but I still feel more attractive with longer hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 30, 2012)

i look better and have serious confidence with short hair.  long hair makes me look like a kid.  i get more compliments when my hair is short.  but i want longer hair because i wanna see what it is like to have hair past APL.  i wanna see if i will have some life altering experience!


----------



## nerdography (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had really short and I've had really long hair. Long hair compliments my face shape a lot better. Even though I love short hair styles.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2012)

I want longer hair to get past shoulder length. I had really long hair after I had my son which was 22 years ago. I cut my hair and it never grew back. However, I have to admit I did not do half the things I am doing now. Also, I have a daughter who is natural and I would like to learn how to care for her hair because she wants long hair.


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 23, 2012)

Long hair and fit body are a must for me to feel good and attractive .


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 23, 2012)

I just think overall I'm more attractive with longer hair. I don't feel attractive at all with shorter hair. And my hair is short. Maybe a year from now I'll feel more attractive.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Nov 23, 2012)

Most importantly is my body being healthy/attractive. 

As far as hair goes I aspire for full shoulder length curly. Idk what that would be stretched. Idk  how I'd look/feel with long(er) hair. I've only ever gotten to SL in my adult life. I've had bsl/ MbL weaves but I always feel strange and artificial when wearing weave


----------



## Marand13 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a round face and look funny IMO with short hair. Long & big hair suits me best


----------



## softblackcotton (Nov 24, 2012)

I think having long 4b hair will make feel and look more exotic. I always always get comments about how thick my hair is but imagine if it was long and thick and Huge! Ive always wanted long hair always been on the cusp of apl before my hair broke off and I had to start again.


----------



## pisceschica (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a round, wide face. I feel and look better with longer hair.


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 24, 2012)

I want long hair simply because I've never had it. I wore short cuts for years which were cute.

But for me long hair is glamorous. 
And I love the versatility that it gives me. I'm gorgeous either way. Lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 24, 2012)

Nope, I have had chin length hair and felt I was attractive  but when I was younger I thought that women with longer hair was most attractive  but  Halle is an attractive icon and keeps  her short hair and actually looks better with short hair


----------



## D.Lisha (Nov 24, 2012)

I think longer hair suits my face and it definitely scores points in adding alittle extra "umph" to my sex appeal....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MicheePrings (Nov 25, 2012)

When I was relaxed my hair was between Apl and Bsl the majority of the time, so I was used to having "long" hair and I naturally feel that I look better with long hair. When I BC'ed I really did miss the length and still yearn for it to come back. But in place of length for now I am enjoying the fullness and body of my natural hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 25, 2012)

I hate the thought of women thinking that they only _look_ attractive when they have long hair or can only _feel_ attractive if they have long hair.
Is it me or does it seem like the solution is in building self esteem rather than in growing hair longer?!
We are gorgeous, all of us, long hair, short hair, no hair!
Grow your hair because you can, not because you need to, because you don't! You're amazing, gorgeous and beautiful, your hair is just an extension of your gorgeousness!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 25, 2012)

Honestly, the longer my hair gets the more attractive i feel. I grew up having long hair.. I'd say BSLish until i got my first relaxer.. and now since my hair is growing and retaining excellently  i feel like i achieved something special and i like that whether its curly or straight


----------



## Carmelella (Nov 25, 2012)

Monaleezza

I think the poll was asking how do you feel your best,.. it wasn't a cut and dry "I am ugly with short hair, i am pretty with long hair"... hence why it used "most"

I feel the most attractive with longer hair, the most attractive with a thinner body, the most attractive wearing cute glasses,... ect. Being in a state where I feel "most attractive" doesn't automatically make me a happier person though. My happiness isn't 100% dependent on my physical self (but it sure is greater than 0%)

 Also, there is nothing wrong with working on your outer self to suit your ideals as long as you're positive that it is YOUR ideal and not something force-fed to you by others.  When you achieve your goals no matter what they are self esteem usually rises.  If it doesn't,.. u probably need to work on deeper issues.


----------



## danysedai (Nov 26, 2012)

My face is round and I'm overweight so I feel that longer hair suits me. But I have a short honey caramel human hair wig and I've gotten tons of compliments when I wear it, although I try to wear it with tops that have a collar and with some interesting necklace.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 14, 2013)

I love long hair especially extra long hair. I feel beautiful and sexy!! I love a medium bob.. I look more cute with the bob.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 15, 2013)

After my last BC I felt defeated, ugly, and unattractive because my hair was so short. I blogged about feeling naked without my massive afro;I had learned to hide behind my afro. Everyday I would go out with this short hair feeling exposed and vulnerable, scared folks would see my bald spots through my hair. 

Lol, now I am used to short hair and prefer it. I feel powerful, and in control; I can see everything thing that is going on, and I can get my point across better with short hair. I have learned how to use the short haired ladies head tilt with my side eye. We women can be silly.


----------



## getoffmylawn (Jan 15, 2013)

I feel more attractive to others with long hair but prefer short hair


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 15, 2013)

Its my crown.. Long or short I will love it.. but I think I look better with long hair because, I have a big head and round cheeks, so big and long hair fits me veerrrrryyy well.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 15, 2013)

Monaleezza said:


> I hate the thought of women thinking that they only _look_ attractive when they have long hair or can only _feel_ attractive if they have long hair.
> Is it me or does it seem like the solution is in building self esteem rather than in growing hair longer?!
> We are gorgeous, all of us, long hair, short hair, no hair!
> Grow your hair because you can, not because you need to, because you don't! You're amazing, gorgeous and beautiful, your hair is just an extension of your gorgeousness!



Monaleezayou have a good point but I actually meant what makes you feel "most" attractive.  Like with me I look nice with short hair..but I love the way I look with longer hair.



Carmelella said:


> Monaleezza
> 
> I think the poll was asking how do you feel your best,.. it wasn't a cut and dry "I am ugly with short hair, i am pretty with long hair"... hence why it used "most"
> 
> ...



carmella I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2013)

I feel like there should be other options included in the poll. 

I will neither look nor feel *more* attractive with long hair. I can work any hair length to my advantage and feel and look attractive at all lengths.


----------



## belldandy (Jan 15, 2013)

I think I look more attractive, and I feel sexy when I wear it down.  I also love the versatility that long hair offers.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Feb 11, 2013)

Ogoma said:


> I feel like there should be other options included in the poll.
> 
> I will neither look nor feel *more* attractive with long hair. I can work any hair length to my advantage and feel and look attractive at all lengths.



Ogoma I made this thread back on 07 lol...and at the time the questions I asked in the poll was something that came to mind...


----------



## naija24 (Feb 11, 2013)

I always thought that I didn't care either way. I think I'm beautiful with short or long hair, it doesn't matter to me. However, I FEEL more feminine with long hair. 

I think I wouldn't care as much if I wasn't involved with someone.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm more of a big haired, kind of long haired person. As long as it's past SL (which is kind of long for me) I'm good. I feel sexy and even more attractive with it big, like my BAA. Love it! The only real reason I want the length is to have more versatility.


----------



## My Friend (Apr 28, 2013)

I like long hair.


----------



## hnntrr (Apr 28, 2013)

I always thought I was....test was confirmed soon as I put these WL twists in. .... kinda makes me sad to be honest, people only think I am pretty when I have hair down to my butt.


----------



## RngdeCurls (Apr 28, 2013)

I think I will feel more attractive with longer hair. Growing up, all the girls in my neighborhood had EL hair, so being SL made me really standout. I liked feeling unique-- being able to do things with my hair that other girls couldn't (like make ponytails.) I feel most beautiful when I have a look that's different but all my own and I think having long hair will give me that.


----------



## lilpinkdove (Apr 29, 2013)

Hmm ok so I too had to do some soul searching on this very same topic. And what I realized is that for me long hair is safe pretty. When I didn't feel as good about myself I would slap in a 16 inch virgin indi hair and voila the compliments start flying. Now I still didn't really feel good about my self but the compliments helped me in my slump. So I had to fix my own self esteem issues. Don't get me wrong I still rock my 16 inch hair and feel sexy but I also rock my pseudo short hair do's and feel mad edgy or my big curly braid/Bantu knot outs and I feel Sexy and Edgy!! So really I think I prefer this look over long and straight.  Sorry for the novel : )


----------



## Mahogony7 (Apr 29, 2013)

I can rock short or long styles with ease. I had a short bob for the past seven years. 95% of my wigs are short. I'm just growing my hair long because I want to try something new and it is a goal I have set and will achieve soon


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 29, 2013)

As long as my hair bouces when I walk, I feel beautiful. Having longer hair will just be icing on the cake


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 29, 2013)

yes. I had short hair for over 5 yrs and I could never get my hair to grow out back the way I like it until now.


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 29, 2013)

I answered before but I will answer again because my answers change and develop on this topic,lol.

I felt AMAZING with my short cut and never thought I could feel attractive with long hair. I was wrong I got my hair done and the way it was blowing and moving in the wind made me feel _so_ sexy. So it is safe to say, I rock any length very well. From short Halle cuts, to bobs, to shoulder length to longer in any texture.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Apr 29, 2013)

one reason why I'm hesitant to BC.


----------



## 20perlz (Feb 12, 2014)

I had short hair (Halle) for 10 years and I always got tons of compliments from men and women. Then I started to grow it out and I noticed I only get compliments now when its done or my perm is fresh. 

My hair is between apl & sl and right now my most consistent comment is "your hair is growing". That's it tho...so sexier with short hair but still plan to get my goal length.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes yes yes


----------



## Rnjones (Feb 12, 2014)

Absolutely!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## emada (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes, more length and volume helps to properly fill my large head LOL


----------



## koolkittychick (Feb 13, 2014)

Very touchy subject for me. I'm a big girl, and oftentimes that overshadows many of the other attributes that I have, including having long hair. When I wear it down, the main compliment I get is "You have long hair!" or "What pretty hair!" when what I really want to hear is "You are so pretty!" I don't get that one often anymore as a fat girl. Would it be worse if my hair were shorter? Now, yes, but not so much when I was smaller. Back then, I had no trouble being told I was pretty, even when I was rocking my signature chin-length layered shag haircut. Now, I just get complimented on my hair or my youthful appearance, but little else.


----------



## Sholapie (Feb 13, 2014)

I've always preferred long hair and still do but I am surprised at how well I'm adjusting to my TWA, I really love it. I thought I'd feel less feminine and confident. Still looking forward to rocking a BAA one day though


----------



## naija24 (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I look sexier with short hair, like ear length or relaxed pixie cuts, but I feel more feminine with longer hair like SL. Anything longer I feel like makes me look super young in which case I do NOT feel sexy.


----------

